# Godin Owners/Wannabe Owners



## thechamp96

Any Godin fans out there?


----------



## jane

I've got a Godin LG (the L&M 50th anniversary model).


----------



## jcayer

Lefty Exit-22 here. Very satisfied ... sdsre


----------



## Bubb

I've got three..Artisan TC...Flat Five...Freeway Classic.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## pattste

I like the design of the Godin Montreal and the Flat-Five. I've tried them in the stores on a few occasions. They sound good but the neck just doesn't feel right. They play like Fenders and I'm a Gibson man :smile:

I've had the chance to meet Robert Godin a couple of times and attended some of his clinics. Fascinating man with an encyclopedic knowledge of guitar making.


----------



## Wheeman

I'd have to agree with ^^^. The necks just don't cut it for me. Factory setup might be the problem but the action is too low for me and feels flat.

Nice axes, not my slice of pie.


----------



## Maxer

Necks feel great to me. Fit and finish is very good. I think Godins are tremendous value for the money. I have a maple fretboard Exit 22, a crazy yellow Radiator and a beat-up LG HB... all of them are real players. Nor am I likely to stop collecting them... LOL

The thing is, appearance-wise, once upon a time I used to hate the Godin profile... I used to find it terribly ugly,espcially next to the iconic shape of a Strat or a Tele or an SG or a Les Paul... but nowadays I really appreciate them and see them as a class of their own. My Exit 22 is one of my all-time favourite guitars to play.


----------



## thechamp96

I can see where some Les Paul players might find the Godin necks a bit uncomfortable. 

Personally, I like the Godin profile- I recently tried out a Velocity and found the neck to be ridiculously fast and smooth. It has a slight contour which fits my hand perfectly. Definitely worth checking out if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Ripper

I've got two LG's one HMB and one P90, love them both. I don't find a problem going from my LP's to the Godins. I want to add a Radiator and a Solidac into the fold sometime too. A good friend of mine has an Artisan ST and it is one fantastic guitar to play. I forgot to add my Seagull S6+ into here as well.


----------



## PaulS

I see on the Crossroads 2007 DVD that John Mclaughlin was using a Freeway model and getting some real nice tones. Usually he is playing some sort of custom build guitar but this one looked like it was stock.


----------



## CocoTone

I am on my third Godin, an LG Signature, and I have a Seagull s6 as well. Great guitars. Why buy Korean or Chinese, when you can get Canadian with this kind of quality and workmanship??

CT.


----------



## Fajah

I had never heard or played a Godin prior to buying one. In fact, I was just about to plunk my money down on a Thinline Tele with HB's, when on that day, a new shipment of Godins were being unpacked at the store. I was looking for an all around guitar for both jazz and blues at the time.

The LG Signature fit me like a glove and was set up beautifully from the factory. I loved everything about it, especially the wide tonal characteristics. Very versatile. There was nothing wrong with the Tele, but you know that feeling when someting is just right for you. 

The added bonus is that the gig bag that comes with it is of excellent quality.

Lawrie


----------



## thecornman

I own a Freeway Classic and a LG Hmb and love them both. The necks are one of the best things about them.


----------



## Mooh

Have owned several, acoustics, electrics, and basses.

Currently play a Godin LG with humbuckers and coil taps, a very versatile and toneful axe. Also have a Godin Freeway 5 string fretless bass which is my first call bass. 

I want a Godin electric mandolin.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fretboard

My Artisan TC gets used more than any of the other guitars I've got. No issues with the build quality of the guitar. If anything, some punchier pickups might hit the spot with it. 

Wish they still made them, I'd grab another couple in a heartbeat.


----------



## david henman

...just picked up a (discontinued) A6, an acoustic/electric.

i want one of their p90 electrics, and soon.

i'm also curious to see what they're introducing at namm.

-dh


----------



## Maxer

David, for info on Godin's offerings at NAMM, check this out. A revamp of the LG series and a brand new guitar.


----------



## allthumbs56

I owned an LGXT for a number of years. It was the two-voice with maple body and three SD Duckbuckers. I used that guitar exclusively for about 5 years. It was great to switch between the acoustic and mag pickups. Nice hardware, a very flat radius (16") and the best tremelo bridge I've used (LR Baggs).

I sold it to my other guitar player so I still get to see it every week.


----------



## david henman

Maxer said:


> David, for info on Godin's offerings at NAMM, check this out. A revamp of the LG series and a brand new guitar.


...oh, i like the rg-3!

-dh


----------



## Maxer

Yeah, me too. I'm especially digging the blonde one demoed on the right... wowsers. But I hear Godin is also releasing a new archtop called the 5th Avenue... these guys have a lot of energy.

________________________________________________

Allthumbs, is the LR Baggs standard on their trem-equipped guitars? I would like to get one to whammy with but I don't want a FR-type.


----------



## jane

Very nice.

I guess that's why I haven't yet found a Gibson that I've been comfortable with.


----------



## Guest

PaulS said:


> I see on the Crossroads 2007 DVD that John Mclaughlin was using a Freeway model and getting some real nice tones. Usually he is playing some sort of custom build guitar but this one looked like it was stock.


A few years ago Godin signed him up as an endorser. They had a series of ads with him in guitar magazines. As with all celebrity endorsements I always doubt that the model you see him playing is an off-the-shelf version. Either custom shop or ghost built for him specifically.

I voted nay for Godin love. I almost bought a Flat Five a few years ago in Jack's Basement Sale. It was a good deal at around $600 IIRC. But that neck. Ugh. It wasn't the shape it was the density of the wood and the finish. It was tacky and the wood used on the back felt spongy. I like a smooth, solid feel to my necks. The mahogany they used was too porous for my tastes. I have found this to be the case with all the Godins I've picked up. The neck on the Multiac used by the singer in The Apollo Effect was just...eww. Even with me cleaning it at regular intervals for him it'd get tacky and gunked up pretty quickly.


----------



## allthumbs56

Maxer said:


> ________________________________________________
> 
> Allthumbs, is the LR Baggs standard on their trem-equipped guitars? I would like to get one to whammy with but I don't want a FR-type.


Can't tell you for sure. On mine it had the transducers incorporated right into the bridge. It was heaven compared to the 2-point on my strat.


----------



## Warren

2 godins, LGXT flame blue top like the one on the web page and an ACS-SA. I don't use the LGXT very much, I prefer my Guild, I get hooked on 1-2 guitars and all the others become eye candy. The ACS-SA has huge mileage on it, it's turned out to be a great purchase. I purchased it so that I could practice anywhere without using my $$$$$$$ classical (Ian Kneipp) and I find I don't ever use my Kneipp anymore.

Great Guitars


----------



## hugbill

I have a 1996 LGX, the last year with the ebony fretboard (which I love) and original tetrad pickups. No, it does not have the SA or the new "Ergo-Cut" neck profile. 

When I bought it I was looking at a PRS Custom 24 and a Gibby LP Custom (ebony fretboard). Then I tried the Godin. I fell in love and it was 1/2 the price of the other two. 

I had enough cash left over to buy something else. So, I bought the A-6 that was hanging beside the LGX.

I've had both guitars for about a year and a half now. I love them both. I have recorded and gigged with them both. Perfect! I would not trade them for anything else. Best guitars for the money (or even double the money), hands down.


----------



## MCDuster

I had a Godin Exit 22. It was a very nice guitar. After I started building guitars I sold it; pretty well the same price I paid for it.
I have an elec./acoustic by Simon and Patrick (Godin family) that I enjoy.
I think they make quality guitars at a reasonable price.


----------



## JHarasym

My first electric was an ST-IV, still one my favourite necks (rock maple). I've since picked up an LG Signature (also feels great) and a Flat Five (still getting used to this one). I'm on the lookout for a TC as well. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## infinitemonkey

I recently acquired a very nice Artisan TC. It's an early one, and is plain basswood, painted a nice ivory white. It has the dual blade single-coil sized humbuckers.

It's a fantastic guitar. The neck feels better than any other guitar I've ever played. It's incredibly resonant and sustains forever.

I like it enough that I'm thinking of it as the last guitar I'll ever buy. More than likely, though, it will be the first of many Godins.:smile:

It's a plus that it's Canadian made, too.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## scout543

Currently using an SDXT. I love the neck and the jack of all trades ability of it. I've tried several different guitars lately but keep coming back to the Godin.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

I think a Detour would make a great backup guitar, hell main guitar, for my style. Those Godins always impress me with their clean build quality, and I can't disagree with their tastes in tone wood... Mmmm maple!


----------



## BlameCanada

I have an sdxt and love it. I have bought and sold three other guitars in the meantime and don't think it will be going anytime soon. AWESOME VALUE.


----------



## coxguitar

I own a recently aquired A-12 as well as a Multiac SA Nylon which I use with my Roland GR-20 Guitar synth. Looking to purchase a LXGT three voice.
My opinion.....can't go wrong with Godin.


----------



## JimiGuy7

I had a Godin LG P90, loved it. The Seymours in it were to die for. I just like the look of the classic Gibson's. The Les Paul Junior and the Double Cut. C'mon, TV yellow, what a colour! Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## david henman

....i prefer black.

but leave it to gibson to put the pickup switch in the path between the strings and the volume control(s).



-dh




JimiGuy7 said:


> I had a Godin LG P90, loved it. The Seymours in it were to die for. I just like the look of the classic Gibson's. The Les Paul Junior and the Double Cut. C'mon, TV yellow, what a colour! Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Korsko

I got myself a Godin LG Long & Mcquade 50th, but have... mixed feelings about it.


----------



## guitarjunky

I'm a huge fan of the Montreal by Godin. Amazing tone, very very confortable and easy to play. And I do love the wood on that guitar.


----------



## jane

Korsko said:


> I got myself a Godin LG Long & Mcquade 50th, but have... mixed feelings about it.


I got me one of those too. I like it generally... but I really really dislike the quilt top. 

Oh well, it sounds and plays good, so I guess that's what matters. But I really wish it were just like... a plain top or something instead.


----------



## AgileLP

I have an SDxt. I love the way it plays, but I play a lot of hard rock and metal, and the pick-ups just sound muddy to me when the gain is up. I have an Agile LP copy with EMG 81/85, and I love the way it sounds, but it doesn't play as well.

I was thinking if I could find a guitar that played like the Godin and sounded like the Agile I'd be in heaven. Along came the Godin Freeway EMG. I rented one this past weekend, and I'm in love! Now if I can just convince the wife that it should stay with us past the end of the month.....


----------



## thechamp96

AgileLP said:


> I was thinking if I could find a guitar that played like the Godin and sounded like the Agile I'd be in heaven. Along came the Godin Freeway EMG. I rented one this past weekend, and I'm in love! Now if I can just convince the wife that it should stay with us past the end of the month.....


Cool, I like both the Freeway and LG EMGs. My only complaint is that I like to play a lot of mellow tunes along with harder stuff, and I find that EMGs are a little too hot. That's why I'm a big fan of the Godin Velocity. The pickups are pretty wicked and having the option to switch from passive to active is very cool. I am hoping that the prices will come down a bit and I will pick one up.


----------



## aC2rs

None of the above, though I have tried some Godins and they clearly offer good value at their price points.


----------



## Mooh

As I've often mentioned, the Godin LG with two coil-tapped humbuckers is a remarkably versatile axe. Mine has seen a lot more use than I ever expected. Earlier this week I had the opportunity to try two similar guitars, essentially LGs with carved flame maple tops. Both were outstanding, but much more money than my bare bones LG, and neither had any more bells and whistles, or sounded any better. The bling factor of those tops can't be denied though, and that's another thing Godin is doing well. If one doesn't mind decidedly un-Fender or un-Gibson shapes, Godin has lots to offer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fret15

A Godin is first on my purchase list - actually second behind a Seagull acoustic, which is technically a Godin 

I was looking at the LGP90 or LG hmb...what are the differences in sound between the two?


----------



## Maxer

Mooh said:


> LGs with carved flame maple tops. Both were outstanding, but much more money than my bare bones LG, and neither had any more bells and whistles, or sounded any better. The bling factor of those tops can't be denied though, and that's another thing Godin is doing well. If one doesn't mind decidedly un-Fender or un-Gibson shapes, Godin has lots to offer.


Agreed. Many traditional Fender and Gibby guys can't get past that Godin shape. I admit I had to take some time to grow into it.

I too have a bare-bones LG - mine's seen a lot of grief over the years (scratches 'n swirls, a cracked neck that's been repaired by someone before I got it) and though it's no looker (unless you like punky attitude), it is such a great player and it _still_ sounds very good. I'd love to supplement it with one of the new LGs, sheerly for their visual charms - but in terms of sound and ease of play, I've already got what I need.


----------



## Mooh

Well, the LG with P-90s is pretty cool too.

So many guitars, so little time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer

Yeah, I'm curious about the P-90 version, too. Saw a real purdy one on the Toronto Craigslist a little while back but I'm tapped out for the time being so all I could do was drool.

I don't really know what the signature sound of a P-90 is. I had an Eastwood Studio 6 with P-90s but I sold it to a friend so he could give it to her daughter for her birthday. It was a great player but I hadn't even messed around with it that much so I can't really comment on the character those pickups impart. I _can_ say I like the look of them, but that's so superficial. LOL!


----------



## attanasio

I'll probably buy a Godin Montreal soon. I love it.


----------



## lysplayer

*Godin guitars*

I bought my first Godin (Seagull acoustic) from a guy who was broke. I got a Seagull made between 1982 to 1984 for next to nothing.

I own that Seagull, a Radiator, a A6 Ultra, a Kamouraska and a Lys 12 string. I enjoy Canadian made guitars and the next I'm buying is a 5th Avenue.

They are great guitars and I find a good quality for the price paid.


----------



## Mooh

lysplayer...I too like Canadian guitars (four Godin products, three Beneteaus, two and soon to be three Houses, one Cox). Still, I love Telecasters!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Archer

Only 2 of the 4 poll options really cover what one could 'feel' about Godins.

Since thinking they are great guitars...especially for the money...isnt an option I'll just chime in with a written vote.


----------



## Maxer

Those 5th Avenues look pretty cool. Nice throwback styling to them. Wonder how they feel in the hands. Gonna have to go scope one out in the flesh one of these days.


----------



## devnulljp

Is it wrong & shallow that I just think they're ugly? Either the squashed Les Paul or the pointy look at me I'm an Ibanez shredder?


----------



## GuyB

I have a Flat Five X and a Freeway Classic. For me, they are the best you can have for the price. The Flat Five X, in particular is a very versatile tool. And the necks seem to have been made for my hand !


----------



## Maxer

devnulljp said:


> Is it wrong & shallow that I just think they're ugly? Either the squashed Les Paul or the pointy look at me I'm an Ibanez shredder?



If you don't like 'em, you don't like 'em - fair enough! I used to think the same way until I picked one up... and then another, and then another. I was cured of my first impressions once I bonded with their necks and all-around comfort.


----------



## LowWatt

Maxer said:


> Those 5th Avenues look pretty cool. Nice throwback styling to them. Wonder how they feel in the hands. Gonna have to go scope one out in the flesh one of these days.


Especially now that they are coming out with the Kingpin with a P-90 on it. I'm really hoping to see a 2-pickup version.


----------



## Maxer

Two pickups on that baby would be nice. Real easy on the eyes, that Kingpin.


----------



## thechamp96

I'm a huge fan of my Godin SD (although now I have to sell it because I'm moving out West). If anyone is interested I have a listing on it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=13594

There are some pretty sweet new or revised models available now from Godin. Has anybody tried the Velocity? I love it for its versatlity but I won't be able to afford it any time soon. Maybe I can find a used one at some point. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB-SK

devnulljp said:


> Is it wrong & shallow that I just think they're ugly? Either the squashed Les Paul or the pointy look at me I'm an Ibanez shredder?


I used to think the LGs were ugly, too (the shape of the body, the small headstock). But, then I tried my uncle's Art and Lutherie acoustic and that pretty much convinced me that Godin makes high quality instruments at an affordable price. Soon after that, I began reading reviews online and in this forum about the LG. I started wanting to get one.

Several months later, I saw that a member had an LG SP90 'Black Pearl' for sale that he had upgraded with cream-coloured hand-wound SP-90s. It was a beauty. I had to have it. It's now waiting for me in Canada. It will be in my hands in less than a month.


----------



## toastman

Maxer said:


> If you don't like 'em, you don't like 'em - fair enough! I used to think the same way until I picked one up... and then another, and then another. I was cured of my first impressions once I bonded with their necks and all-around comfort.


haha same here


----------



## nitehawk55

I had a great LG P90 22 fret model that sounded awesome . Had a friend wanting it and sold it to him . I'll get another when the time is right . 
No they arn't the prettiest guitar but value/sound wise they are hard to beat :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Maxer

Actually, I admire the Godin finishes... they aren't flash like some makes. I find most of their finishes elegant and understated - sometimes a little too spartan, but that makes them feel very purposeful to me. Although more recently it looks they're going for fancier tops, more figuring and flaming, binding, etc. Looks like a bid for the higher end of the market. They're still covering the mid-range nicely, though.


----------



## asatattack

*Godins*

I own an LGX3, my son has an ST Signature. Great build quality, exceptional quality woods. Bang for the buck, value for the money, you can't beat a Godin! North American quality at a Mexican Strat price. Funny, there are 7 other guitars in our house that would command a higher price on the market then my LGX3 but it's the one I play the most!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Emohawk

I have a LG Signature (blue flame top). Great versatility with the SD Custom-Custom-Custom & Jazz. I like the rolled edge on the neck. For a mahagony neck & body it's very light - lighter than either of my SG's. It's a very comfortable guitar overall.

The electronics cavities & wiring routing is very oversize, so it's almost like a chambered body. It works for rock/blues/jazz tones but it will squeal like a pig with higher gain & some volume.

I hardly ever play it these days though. I'm too in love with my SG's. I'm seriously considering selling it in fact. It's not that I don't like the thing - it's just that it never gets played.


----------



## Maxer

Heads up for anyone living near a Long & McQuade store... June they've got specials on... buy an LG with P90s or an LG with 'buckers for two bills off of the regular price... yep, $399 for a brand new LG in a nice, satin natural finish. That's a fair amount of guitar for the price.


----------



## thecornman

I picked up this Godin G-Series used a while back to add to my other two Godins. It is an older model from the early to mid 90's. There isn't much info on this model out there. I don't think they made them for very long. It's kind of fugly and takes a little time to get used to the way it looks, but it felt great right of way and is really well made. Upper access on the fretboard is insane. Anyways that is three out of three Godins I have that I love so they are doing something right for me.


----------



## NB-SK

Maxer said:


> Heads up for anyone living near a Long & McQuade store... June they've got specials on... buy an LG with P90s or an LG with 'buckers for two bills off of the regular price... yep, $399 for a brand new LG in a nice, satin natural finish. That's a fair amount of guitar for the price.


I'm sure they'll sell out quickly.


----------



## Maxer

They did! I got the last double-humbucker one at L & M in downtown TO, as a birthday present from my gal... that was nearly two weekends ago now. Had I waited any longer I would have been out of luck. I think they still had one or two P90s kicking around.

Thecornman: Nice G-series. I don't find it fugly... just another take on the classic strat shape. Great necks on Godins.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I have a Seagull S6 Cedar+CW and a LaPatrie Etude classical...do they count?


----------



## thechamp96

NB-SK said:


> I'm sure they'll sell out quickly.


Yup definitely a steal - congrats to Maxer and anyone else that was able to snag one.


----------



## infinitemonkey

After selling off a pile of stuff a few months ago due to an unexpected cash crisis, I started the rebuilding process the other night with the addition of a used LG SP90 I got cheap.

That makes two Godins for me, with my Artisan TC, which I will never sell under any conditions.

The LG was pretty abused, but has stood up well. I had in mind that it would be a beater that I could play and keep my TC safely tucked away until my four-year-old gets a little older and a little less boisterous, but the LG cleaned up so nice that I'm already getting protective of it.:smile:

I'm still in the process of tweaking the truss rod and bridge to get the action just right, but it already plays pretty nice. The P90s are predictably noisy, but it's worth it for that growl.

Can't go wrong with a Godin.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## michaelscofield

I have a Freeway Classic:


















I adore it, I just knew it was for me the moment I saw it at the store and even after trying damn near every axe they had hehe


----------



## Milkman

I don't own a Godin guitar, but I LOVE the little Godin A8 mandolin I have.





























The two Youtube clips below show the instrument.


Phasors on Stun Pt1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfImUwxbBUw&feature=channel_page

Phasors on Stun Pt2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcrW_LVi-t4&feature=channel


----------



## Andy

I own an Exit 22 and a Freeway 4 Bass. In my opinion, Godin makes the nicest guitars out there for under a grand, and they're made in Canada and the US, which is refreshing to see.


----------



## Mooh

Love that mandolin Milkman. After test driving many of them, and resetting the necks on two others (some early ones came from the factory with too little angle), I still haven't bought one. They do sound great through an acoustic amp with only very little EQ required, in my experience. (My electric mandolin is a Moon flattop acoustic retrofitted with a Shatten Design soundboard pickup...feedback is an issue.)

Andy, I forgot you have that bass. Cool. Is it a P/J like my Freeway 5?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy

Mooh said:


> Andy, I forgot you have that bass. Cool. Is it a P/J like my Freeway 5?


Yes, it is. Have you seen it before, or have I just mentioned it?


----------



## Mooh

Andy said:


> Yes, it is. Have you seen it before, or have I just mentioned it?


Not sure. In a town of 8000 there must be a brazillion guitars, n'est-ce pas?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bernie

Santa brought me an Exit 22 for Christmas and my fingers are so numb that it is hard to type this but I wish I had more time to play - I don't care if they bleed!!


----------



## Milkman

Bernie said:


> Santa brought me an Exit 22 for Christmas and my fingers are so numb that it is hard to type this but I wish I had more time to play - I don't care if they bleed!!


Awesome!

Post pics man.


----------



## Mooh

Bernie said:


> Santa brought me an Exit 22 for Christmas and my fingers are so numb that it is hard to type this but I wish I had more time to play - I don't care if they bleed!!


Congratulations!

I've had a load of students with Godins, many with Exit 22s, and I can say without reservation that they are consistently great sounding, looking, and playing guitars. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## OMGRLY?

Shoot! Just realized/ remembered that Art & Lutherie is in the Godin family!! (I have a nArt & Lutherie guitar)!! NOOO can I re-vote!?!?!?


----------



## Bernie

Do you want a pic of the Godin or my bleeding fingers?:smile:


----------



## Last_Train

Have a Simon & Patrick S&P6 acoustic/electric (Godin Family) , a friend that has been playing 25+ years suggested this or a seagull for a reasonably priced
quality sounding first accoustic, could not be happier. 
I have not tried any of their electric`s but I have no problem with the shape or looks , can see one in my collection some day for sure !


----------



## happydude

Anyone know if Godin does custom work?

I'd love a Freeway Classic in SSS as opposed to HSH, and I don't want the $3K price tag of the Passion.


----------



## nitehawk55

Bernie said:


> Do you want a pic of the Godin or my bleeding fingers?:smile:


Blood on the strings and fretboard will do nicely kkjuw


----------



## Bernie

About the blood comment - evil,evil,evil!! But on topic, Godin guitars, I picked up another, a Freeway Classic, on Friday. Nice feeling but needs some work on the tone/volume controls. I sent an email to Godin for info on the color. They replied that it is not a standard production finish but looks like a prototype (likewise the serial # is not a production #). It looks like a blister-quilted top. I'll post a pic,when and if I can figure out how.


----------



## Maxer

Godin just expanded their Redline series, adding a couple more models. Very superstratty, this line... I wouldn't mind trying the HB version out.


----------



## Maxer

Whoops, double-post.


----------



## Esoterik

I want one!

... Unfortunately I'm not in the position to get a new fiddle for a while


----------



## Andy

happydude said:


> Anyone know if Godin does custom work?
> 
> I'd love a Freeway Classic in SSS as opposed to HSH, and I don't want the $3K price tag of the Passion.


There's pickup rings which mount over humbucker routs and have single coil cutouts. That, plus some Duncans, and you're gold.


----------



## happydude

Andy said:


> There's pickup rings which mount over humbucker routs and have single coil cutouts. That, plus some Duncans, and you're gold.


I traded in my SD for a Freeway classic (Black finish, rosewood fretboard). The problem is, it sounds really great stock and I can't bring myself to change anything yet... looks like I'll have to buy another one and modify that... it never ends. :rockon2:


----------



## 6string

Maxer said:


> Actually, I admire the Godin finishes... they aren't flash like some makes. .


I have a Norman B20(6) acoustic (Godin family), I luv its non-flashy finish.


----------



## Maxer

Yeah, Normans look very purposeful to me that way. I like most Larrivees for similar reasons, appearance-wise.


----------



## philip

*Godin...*

I have an early LG...
Godin 'rail' pick-ups...
These are HOT!
Also ...a beautiful Acousticaster!
Unbeilievable for recording!
Philip


----------



## AgileLP

Finally got around to posting in this thread.

After playing countless other guitars, I came to the conclusion that my Godin SDxt (black one) was far better than anything under $1,000 that I'd had my hands on.

Wanting an LP, I picked up an LGHB instead and haven't regretted it for a second. Now all I need is an LG with P90's and I'm set.


----------



## Maxer

philip said:


> I have an early LG...
> Godin 'rail' pick-ups...
> These are HOT!
> Also ...a beautiful Acousticaster!
> Unbeilievable for recording!
> Philip


Philip, I have an old black LG myself... it's a '96. How 'early' is yours? I'm asking because mine has 24 frets and I believe they dropped down to 22 around 1999. Mine is pretty worn in but she plays very nicely. I also have a 2008 LG that's got the plain cherry (but handsome) natural mahog finish. It's a great player. I'd love a companion one with P90s.

The LG and the Exit 22 are, so far, my favourite Godins... but I haven't tried a Velocity or a Fifth Avenue, and I'm interested in both of those... one day, maybe. Not anytime soon though... heh.


----------



## Bernie

I like the Velocity and maybe that will be my next move addition or upgrade - hard to decide which when the GAS hits! I almost bought an LG with P90's the day I got the Freeway. It was a tough decision and I'm still not sure if I made the proper decision!!Maybe next time.

P.S. What dictates that you have enough guitars - space limitations, $$$, your wife or what?


----------



## Maxer

Bernie said:


> What dictates that you have enough guitars - space limitations, $$$, your wife or what?


Three reasons, and not necessarily in any particular order

Money (especially nowadays, what with the economy and all)

Wife (see above, as we try to pull the household economy in the same direction, hopefully forward)

Space (as in, not enough space to properly store and/or display them all)

So yeah, exactly what you suggested. LOL!


----------



## Duster

I answered "wish I had a Godin", but I just realized.... I already do!

I have a Simon & Patrick SP6 acoustic, which I had forgotten, is a Godin product. So, yeah, I've played one for years and I'm a fan - it's a simple, decidedly un-flashy acoustic, with a a great tone... It was my first guitar, and hopefully I'll have it forever, I just have such an attachment to it.

I'm looking for a strat-type electric, i.e. with single coils, and I'd love to get a Godin for a bunch of reasons. But I can't figure out which models they offer in a left-handed variant. I know the Exit-22 is available in left-handed. Are any of the other models available lefty?

--- D


----------



## Guest

I think Godin are have trouble selling guitars and are starting threads in guitar forums to promote their brand.


----------



## Maxer

LOL

Kona, not trying to stir the pot, are we?


----------



## snacker

love 'em
i have an older LGXT-SA with the old neck profile - killer guitar! - sounds and plays great - i've also owned 2 acousticasters which were my main axes for acoustic gigs for years - i did a session years ago and there was a strat with a godin replacement neck on it - still the best strat neck i've ever played - i guess in the early days he made primarily replacement necks - i've love to get my paws on one of them!


----------



## Maxer

Heard the same thing - that Godin got his start contracting out with Fender, doing necks for them. Don't know if it's anything but anecdotal, but I do respect the company. Seems to me they've been busy combining the best traits of some classic American icons and, as a result, coming up with a new thing altogether.


----------



## g-tone

I have an LGXT and I love it...it's a keeper.


----------



## doctor-dave

ive got a lgp90 and its heaven on the ears..i've heard the stock p90s suck but they are seymour duncans and mine sound real smooth and creamy with the right settings


----------



## skimhit

My 2007 LG has bridge problems, a bunch of others have saddle problems.
Even my inexpensive Jack and Danny's are built with better hardware than this.
Its my own fault, I should have had a better look at it before I bought it.(New from L&M)
I was sold on the quality of the neck and frets, which were incredibly well done, and assumed the hardware would be the same.(NOT).
This will become a guitar for sale, with the money going towards another U.S Strat that I should have got to begin with.

Hit


----------



## LowWatt

Really wanting to try a Richmond Dorechester these days, but I haven't liked the superflat Godin necks I've played in the past.


----------



## GTFPDQ

I havent played a Godin I didnt like. Nice feel to them and the sound through a decent amp is amazing. I would love to try one out with all the synth access going.


----------



## Esoterik

Man I have brutal Godin GAS these days. Was at Guitarworks the other day and they have a bunch of the new Redline models in... man, do they look great. Didn't play them though (in case I *had* to buy one)

They also have some really nice LG's. A couple HMB models, in trans black, which are sweet looking. They also have a LG EMG which is a discontinued model, but cool looking! Have a Freeway EMG too which is cool. 25.5" scale rather than the 24.75" of the Redlines.

I want to buy all of them. :wave:


----------



## ccuwan

*Great Guitars*

I have an older black LG with Duncan P90s which I use as a slide instrument and an L&M 50th anniversary with Duncan humbuckers. I like everything about both guitars, the feel, the sound, the look. The necks are a highlight for me. I love the smooth feel of the naturally treated mahogany. 

When I bought the L&M 50th I made the salesman open every one he had in stock at the time (6) and I picked the one with the most impressive quilted maple cap. Fact is, I’ve looked at a number of these on display since and frankly nothing has come close to mine. I’ll see if I can get a picture together.

I have other fine guitars, but the Godins are my go to electrics. 

Simple design, fine woods and quality components are the hallmark of Godin LG.

Oh ya….I first discovered Godin with the purchase of a Seagull Pro Flame Maple about 10 years ago which is still my key acoustic.


----------



## ccuwan

*photos*


----------



## Mooh

ccuwan...Nice, very nice. My LG with humbuckers is a simple tobacco burst on mahogany. Would love the same with P-90s. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sterlinglee38

Just bought my first Godin, a Godin Detour Black graphite SG. I am very happy with it so far. I know it's a cheaper model Godin, but it's what I could afford. I really love the feel of the neck myself and really nice sound on my Line 6 Spider III amp. I can see myself buying another, better one in the future. Nice to know it's Canadian made too!!! :smilie_flagge17:










Peace,
Lee


----------



## ccuwan

Thanks Mooh....get yourself a P90.....you'll be glad you did....fact is I'd like to have another in standard tuning.


----------



## Davidian

Awesome looking Detour sterlinglee! Long live Godins!:smilie_flagge17:...such great quality guitars. My A&L cedar just makes me want to play it each time I look at it.


----------



## Mooh

The local mom'n'pop has a couple of nice new Godins in stock. The quality control seems to be as good or better than ever, as is the build quality. I need another electric like I need another hole in the head, but I'm gassing big time. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## thechamp96

Nice choice on the detour Sterling. The SD was all that I could afford, and I dig it a lot. It looks and feels a lot better than the price tag gives it credit for!


----------



## -TJ-

I love mine.... this guitar is a steal for the price, great build quality, and very good playability and sound.... I will likely buy a godin with P90's at some point


----------



## Maxer

Wow, sweet guitar. Love that serious black bridge and the EMGs... that black trim is very nice, too. Looks like a real player.


----------



## James_E

wow that is one beautiful red guitar.

I wish I liked Godins. I like EVERYTHING about them ... except the necks. Maybe I'll just keep trying these things until I can get past this. They are such quality guitars.


----------



## Maxer

Well you know, a neck is a hard thing to get past. Maybe they're not from you. I've heard other people say much the same thing... the necks were a deal-breaker to them.

I don't understand any of it myself... to me the neck is 80% why I find their guitars so easy to play.

Thankfully there's still Gibson and Ibanez and Fender and Washburn and Schecter and the amazing indie guys and Rickenbacker and Danelectro and Eastwood and Rondo and...


----------



## GARTH

*Godins*

I have owned 3 godins . My present one is a godin lg sp 90 cherryburst flame top. These guitars come w/ seymour duncan p-90`s . A very powerful high-quality pickup. The top is gorgeous, frets great. Neck pocket & finish are a- one. The gig-bag -great. I love everything about it-especially the price..$679 w/gig-bag. I only wish that these had come out back in `63 when i got into electrics. I shudder to think what the price would be if it had "fender" or "gibson" on the head.


----------



## tech_1230

*Velocity for me*

Went to the local guitar shop to try a Freeway Classic , didn't have one but tried the Freeway Floyd and the Velocity. Wooow love the Velocity .It will be the next guitar I purchase.Great guitars at a resonable price.Made in Canada :smilie_flagge17: Got to love it.


----------



## sbowman128675

more guitar porn











it may be my 1st electric. but i know its the beginning of a long relationship. im looking at getting one of them freeway classic soon too


----------



## -TJ-

sbowman128675 said:


> more guitar porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may be my 1st electric. but i know its the beginning of a long relationship. im looking at getting one of them freeway classic soon too



very nice :smile:


----------



## passenger

had a freeway before. Nice guitar at decent price...looking to get a multiac in the near future. kkjuw


----------



## BlackMerde

I got a Nylon Multiac SA 










a LG with seymour duncan 



















and finally a LaPatrie concert CW










and i cant wait to get another godin, I think the next one is going to be a 5th avenue or a seagull mini-jumbo.

Charles


----------



## Mooh

I was perusing the new Godins at L&M this morning. Hiding the drool stains on my shirt gets embarrassing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Checking out the summit ct online - looks like a very versatile axe- hb to single, active or passive. Wonder if they are available for us lefties?


----------



## BlackMerde

*not for lefties*

godin only make the exit 22 and a single model from seagull for lefties. 
i ask them if they were going to make more model for lefty.
The answer was clear. NO. I think you could ask for any model lefty but they will ask a luthier to make it for you and in this case the guitar would cost a lot more.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

BlackMerde said:


> godin only make the exit 22 and a single model from seagull for lefties.
> i ask them if they were going to make more model for lefty.
> The answer was clear. NO. I think you could ask for any model lefty but they will ask a luthier to make it for you and in this case the guitar would cost a lot more.


Well then they (like prs) are off my list of potential purchases- there are plenty of alternatives out there.


----------



## Duster

rockinbluesfan said:


> Well then they (like prs) are off my list of potential purchases- there are plenty of alternatives out there.


Let's not get all bent out of shape just yet. Yes, they don't make a whole lot of lefties, but no guitar company does. I wouldn't put them in the same class as PRS, who make no lefties whatsoever.

Godin makes a couple of nice guitars, as you mention, in lefty versions. Believe me, I'd like more. But they also make Norman, Simon & Patrick, and Art & Lutherie acoustics in left-handed models. So they haven't totally dissed the lefty crowd the way PRS has.

Frankly, I've come to terms with the fact that if you want a decent guitar, there are enough left-handed models out there to get by, but if you want something really good and special, you're just going to have to have it made, at a higher cost. That's the price of being left-handed, unfortunately.

Godin have figured out a way to make great guitars at a very low price. They have to cut some corners to do it. Unfortunately, it's we lefties that get cut... I hate it as much as anyone, but the economic reality of the situation isn't going to change. There just aren't enough of us. 

--- D


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Duster said:


> Let's not get all bent out of shape just yet. Yes, they don't make a whole lot of lefties, but no guitar company does. I wouldn't put them in the same class as PRS, who make no lefties whatsoever.
> 
> Godin makes a couple of nice guitars, as you mention, in lefty versions. Believe me, I'd like more. But they also make Norman, Simon & Patrick, and Art & Lutherie acoustics in left-handed models. So they haven't totally dissed the lefty crowd the way PRS has.
> 
> Frankly, I've come to terms with the fact that if you want a decent guitar, there are enough left-handed models out there to get by, but if you want something really good and special, you're just going to have to have it made, at a higher cost. That's the price of being left-handed, unfortunately.
> 
> Godin have figured out a way to make great guitars at a very low price. They have to cut some corners to do it. Unfortunately, it's we lefties that get cut... I hate it as much as anyone, but the economic reality of the situation isn't going to change. There just aren't enough of us.
> 
> --- D


I am curious as to the percentage of forum members who are lefty? How do we do a poll thread? I am going to the tokai forum (which I am a member also) and see if I can get a poll there also to get a percentage from abroad. From the amount of lefty guitars just on ebay alone there must be a market!


----------



## cale0906

g-tone said:


> I have an LGXT and I love it...it's a keeper.


Ditto !:rockon2:


----------



## Duster

rockinbluesfan said:


> I am curious as to the percentage of forum members who are lefty? How do we do a poll thread? I am going to the tokai forum (which I am a member also) and see if I can get a poll there also to get a percentage from abroad. From the amount of lefty guitars just on ebay alone there must be a market!


We are probably disproportionately represented on internet forums, given that left-handed people tend to have higher IQ's and therefore more likely to use computers and the internet. If you take out of the population all the right-handed people that are still trying to figure out how to use the telephone and indoor plumbing, we start to become a greater proportion of the total.

--- D


----------



## Robert1950

Duster said:


> We are probably disproportionately represented on internet forums, given that left-handed people tend to have higher IQ's and therefore more likely to use computers and the internet. If you take out of the population all the right-handed people that are still trying to figure out how to use the telephone and indoor plumbing, we start to become a greater proportion of the total.
> 
> --- D


 Yes, and the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## Mooh

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, and the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.


The earth *IS* flat!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> The earth *IS* flat!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.




Only near Goderich


...try going a bit further...you won't fall off...trust me. hwopv

Dave


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Only near Goderich
> 
> 
> ...try going a bit further...you won't fall off...trust me. hwopv
> 
> Dave


Man, I've faced a gale off Cape Breton and didn't fall off, but it sure felt like the edge of the earth! LOL!

To get back to the subject at hand, I'm soon gonna liquidate some guitars and replace them with Godins. Every one I've played lately (Passion, LGs) have been great, and I love the LG I have already.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## leftysg

*Exit 22 Lefty*

Hey all, 
just found a used Exit 22 lefty locally for $200. Really nice guitar. Used to have one, sold it, but glad I'm back full circle. I do find it a touch on the heavy side. Had to get a new nut cut as I'm one of those lefties who plays with reverse stringing. Does that make me a "refty" or a "lighty". Cheers


----------



## Jimi D

leftysg said:


> Hey all,
> just found a used Exit 22 lefty locally for $200. Really nice guitar. Used to have one, sold it, but glad I'm back full circle. I do find it a touch on the heavy side. Had to get a new nut cut as I'm one of those lefties who plays with reverse stringing. Does that make me a "refty" or a "lighty". Cheers


"one of those"? Lessee... there's you... and there's Otis Rush... um... are there any others? :smile:


----------



## Duster

Jimi D said:


> "one of those"? Lessee... there's you... and there's Otis Rush... um... are there any others? :smile:


If memory serves, didn't Albert King play that way? That would be some fine company...

--- D


----------



## rockinbluesfan

And Coco Montoya i believe!


----------



## Merlin

I just got my second Godin. It's a natural flame Summit CT. It's a much nicer guitar than I intended on buying, but it's turning out to be worth every penny.


----------



## AVWIII

I've been playing a fantastic Godin LG HMB as my main six now for about 4-5 years. Love it. It has a nearly flawlessly matched two piece body (you can only tell it's not a single slab in one spot on the back, and in the pickup cavities).
I'm currently eyeing an LG signature for a 25.5" variant.


----------



## Maxer

I just picked up a 2000 SDxt for a song. A blue leaftop with a maple fretboard. It's in good condition and it's my first long scale Godin. Great Schaller bridge on it... very sensitive floating design. Gonna take a bit getting used to that... most of my stuff's hard tails. If nothing else, it will be great for recording some nice dips and lifts... the strings are dead and it needs a setup real bad but it's got all the potential and QC I've come to expect from Godin.

One weird thing though - the vibrola bar is just a pop-in affair. Turn the guitar at enough of an angle and the bar simply drops out. Yet it fits the guitar perfectly so I'm thinking it's original equipment. Going to wrap the end with a lick of tape so that it sits in there a little more snugly.


----------



## GuyB

Merlin said:


> I just got my second Godin. It's a natural flame Summit CT. It's a much nicer guitar than I intended on buying, but it's turning out to be worth every penny.


Hi Merlin,
I'm very interested in buying a Summit CT. Could you give your opinion on it, mainly on the tone side ?


----------



## Merlin

GuyB said:


> Hi Merlin,
> I'm very interested in buying a Summit CT. Could you give your opinion on it, mainly on the tone side ?


I'm using it to play jazz, so I spend most of my time on the neck pickup. I like the extra boost that the HDR button gives. I think most people probably buy this for playing rock or fusion, but it does a real nice Ed Bickert sound as well.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Mooh

In my attempt to play mostly Canadian made instruments, yesterday I traded one of my Telecasters for a near mint Godin Acousticaster. I'm very serious about playing/supporting as much Canadian product as possible. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fatherjacques

I bought my Daughter a Godin velocity and very surprised by the quality of the neck and overall sound. The neck was a little bit too thin for me though...


----------



## Bernie

Hey Maxer there should be an allen/hex bolt that keeps your trem tight. On my Freeway Classic there is a small one that I tighten just enough to keep it from falling out but I can still pull the bar out easily.


----------



## Maxer

Thanks Bernie but I contacted Godin and it seems I'm missing a bushing to screw in with the trem arm and keep it in place. Got one on order and it should come any day now. Otherwise it feels like a pretty responsive yet floatey tremelo unit... guess I'll see how well the guitar stays in tune once I get the trem sorted.


----------



## Mooh

Mooh said:


> In my attempt to play mostly Canadian made instruments, yesterday I traded one of my Telecasters for a near mint Godin Acousticaster. I'm very serious about playing/supporting as much Canadian product as possible.


Further in my attempts to play mostly Cdn instruments, I recently traded an Epiphone Dot for a dead mint Richmond Belmont http://www.richmondguitarscanada.com/belmont.html in the black wash finish. It's a boat anchor, so I might play it sitting down more, though it may not be any heavier than my Ketchup-caster Strat. Tones galore, smooth as butter.

Highly recommended.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer

Congratulations, Mooh! They are nice, aren't they. Agreed on the heaviness factor - it's dissuaded me from getting one as I already have some [email protected] mahogany slabs. The style of the Belmont is very intriguing... bits of classic guitar iconography written into its DNA. And because it's a Godin you know it's well thought out.

I'm not as charmed by the looks of the second member of the Richmond line, though. The Dorchester is more of an acquired taste for me personally... pretty overt references to those wacky Italian guitars from the 60s. I just don't think I'd ever get used to its looks, even if it was a tone beast.


----------



## Mooh

Maxer said:


> Congratulations, Mooh! They are nice, aren't they. Agreed on the heaviness factor - it's dissuaded me from getting one as I already have some [email protected] mahogany slabs. The style of the Belmont is very intriguing... bits of classic guitar iconography written into its DNA. And because it's a Godin you know it's well thought out.
> 
> I'm not as charmed by the looks of the second member of the Richmond line, though. The Dorchester is more of an acquired taste for me personally... pretty overt references to those wacky Italian guitars from the 60s. I just don't think I'd ever get used to its looks, even if it was a tone beast.


Agreed, for the most part, and at least there's no neck dive. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Wired

These are fantastic. I miss my Godin quite a bit...

I think I might get a new one once I sell my Les Paul... 

I had an LG 24 fret p90, and a LG 22 fret humbucker.


----------



## hollowbody

I recently bought a 1989 Godin Acousticaster. I'm loving it!


----------



## Maxer

My latest Godin is a much-neglected, slightly frazzled 2000 SDxt. It's the teal-coloured leaftop version. The coolest thing about it is the scale - my first Godin with a Fender scale. I also dig the H-S-H configuration and how the pups sit pretty much flush with the pickguard. It's a nice, tidy, serious look - this guitar might look pretty, but it's also all business.

The strings are dead and the action is a little high, but a new setup will take care of that. I'm still trying to decide if I should block the trem cavity... the trem feels very responsive and subtle but I have a feeling even light to moderate use of it will still play havoc with intonation. I'm just not too impressed with Godin's tremelos in general and I've had more fun playing their hard-tail guitars like the LG and Exit-22. That said, it does feel pretty lively. I'm tempted to get it set up and play with it for awhile, see if it still needs blocking or not.

On the whole though, it's a super comfortable, well balanced guitar.


----------



## zjq426

Had a Godin Freeway Classic, my first electric guitar.
Nice neck&feel, factory pickups that deliver clean/warm tones.
Very good guitar to begin with, make I feel like playing guitar...Worth the price.
Not for playing metal, so i sold that guitar when i bought another axe.


----------



## NeilH

*Uber-Noob*

I just bought my first guitar at the ripe age of 42. I bought it after getting my daughter a Squier Affinity/amp package to learn on. I figured that now was as good a time as any for me to start playing, and it's something that my daughter and I can do together. We're currently working our way through the Hal Leonard Method book and will be looking for lessons soon.

I wanted to get something other than a Strat, as I can always use my daughter's and vice-versa. Looked at a few options in the $200-300 range like an Epiphone Les Paul Special II, an SG Special, and a couple of Ibanezs when a Godin Detour was brought to my attention in the store (L&M). It was on sale for $299. It felt great in my hands (inexperienced as they are) and sounded great, so it's now mine. Based on the serial number it was made in November 2004, so I guess it's been hanging around the store for a while!


----------



## Mooh

Just a reminder to anyone interested that there is a Godin forum:

http://www.godinforum.com/forum/index.php

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## presto

My first guitar is a used '04 Godin LG SP90... 
Best first guitar money can buy. Sounds amazing and plays phenomenal! 
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy

Getting my redline 2 one friday! WOO 
i'll be like :rockon2: lol

godins are awesome kick ass guitars


----------



## Mooh

IzeTheGuitarGuy said:


> Getting my redline 2 one friday! WOO
> i'll be like :rockon2: lol
> 
> godins are awesome kick ass guitars


Well, what's it like?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman

...just picked up my second acousticaster. 

also have an a6.

-dh


----------



## hollowbody

david henman said:


> ...just picked up my second acousticaster.
> 
> also have an a6.
> 
> -dh


Wow. You seem to really like that series. Are they just backups for one another or do you have them in different tunings? 

I have a 1989 Acousticaster and love the hell out of it, but can't imagine needing a 2nd.


----------



## Steadfastly

My Godin is an S&P Cedar 6. I don't play it often enough though to do it justice.


----------



## Duster

FlipFlopFly said:


> My Godin is an S&P Cedar 6. I don't play it often enough though to do it justice.


I've got the same one. Great tone. Mine is ten years old now.... also hasn't been played nearly enough, but it sounds great and is a pleasure every time I pick it up.

--- D


----------



## muskrat

Got a Godin LG with the SD P90's. One of the best sounding guitars I have ever played!


----------



## fretboard

Time for a little update on my Artisan TC. I had Eric & Darryl at The Arts in Newmarket do some work on it for me and it's become an even better guitar (great work guys - you'll be seeing more of my gear slide through your work area). Replaced the Godin Tetrad blade pickups with Fralin P-92 Split Singles, new wiring/switch/pots. I used to find the original pickups dark, muddy and not the most articulate which I used to compensate for with overdrive/distortion. Not a death-metal amount, but it always needed some - and more than I used with my other guitars. Now with the Fralins in it, it's become my go-to guitar when I'm not slathering on the fuzz. Plenty of snap in the bridge and warm & clear in the middle position. The neck on its own is a great place to start when a solo comes around and I do have some hair coming out of the amp.

Eric was top-notch to deal with and I'd recommend his shop to anyone in the area. He knew his way around the guitar and what we'd find before we got there (not quite "standard" size original humbuckers, pickup switch, etc). Fantastic transaction and a fantastic guitar.

If you want to see it with the old pickups, there should be a shot of it over here http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=109226&highlight=godin#post109226

Here she is in all her gold glory getting some sun today.
http://







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Maxer

Fretboard: nice Godin... killer pix. Nice to see someone who knows how to do photographic justice to a guitar.


----------



## cbryan710

Black Freeway Classic maple fretboard. 

Pros: Sustain, resonance (like a chambered body?), clarity. Excels in cleaner, lighter overdrive settings, and the maple fretboard.


----------



## michelj

I used to have two Godin's, an amber-coloured maple-topped LG dual-voiced guitar ( tetrad pickups for the electric sound and L.R. Baggs for the acoustic sound) and a red burgundy maple-topped LGXT triple-voiced guitar ( Seymour Duncan Jazz neck and JB bridge for the electric and L.R. Baggs for the acoustic).

Both guitars were very well built and played extremely well. They stayed in tune and never needed adjustment.

The acoustic sound was quite good and the synth tracking on the LGXT was excellent. I had purchased the LGXT for its synth capability because I was playing synth guitar in a band. 

Their drawback, from my perspective, was their electric sound. Even after changing pickups in the LGXT, I wasn't getting the rock sound I wanted. I'm not sure if that had something to do with the ebony fretboard or what. Up until then, my main guitar had been a Gibson SG with a brazilian rosewood fretboard that was quite resonant ( and still is).

I eventually sold the two guitars after I stopped playing synth guitar and went back to playing lead.


----------



## Tybone

I have a Remulak Nylon SA. Fantastic guitar.


----------



## Mooh

Tybone said:


> I have a Remulak Nylon SA. Fantastic guitar.


Just Googled it without much help. What is it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer

Sounds like a Godin a Conehead might play.


----------



## Mooh

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coneheads

Ah yes...hahaha.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Swervin55

*wish I had...*

a 5th Avenue. Cool guitars.

Swervin:smile:


----------



## hollowbody

I need to take my Acousticaster in for a setup. I don't have the tools necessary for what I need done to it (frets-ends need to be filed down and some levelling is needed).

It seems to me like the previous owner had it re-fretted and it wasn't a very good job, because the fret-ends are tearing up my hand and the frets themselves are really high, like high enough that when I slide from one fret to another, sometimes my fingertip just plain _stops_ when it bangs into a super-tall fret.

No complaints though, I got it for a great price and it sounds awesome, it just needs some playability tweaks. 

Any idea where in TO I should go? 12th Fret is a bit far for me, I'm in the West End and don't drive. I don't really know about L&M for anything beyond basic set-ups.

I'm gonna be in Kingston for a couple days, so I thought about going to Gord at the Guitar Shop, but I don't know if he'd be able to turn it around for me in time.


----------



## Maxer

I think the 12th Fret is worth the subway trip for you. I had a '71 Guild S100 refretted there in the late 80s and they did a superb job. But you have to give these things time. It strikes me that it's one of those jobs you just don't want to rush - unless, of course, you're prepared to pony up serious cash.


----------



## MattKnight

*I miss mine..*

My first electric was a Freeway Classic. Great guitar. I don't think you can beat Godin for quality/price. 

I still have my Norman (Godin) ST-68 acoustic and will have it until I die.


----------



## Stefano

Dont like the flat fretboards!


----------



## Mooh

Count_Chocolat said:


> Dont like the flat fretboards!


Which ones are too flat for you?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Duster

Count_Chocolat said:


> Dont like the flat fretboards!


I hadn't realized Godins were known for having flat fretboards. Maybe that's why I like the feel of them - I tend to prefer a flatter board... But I hadn't thought of it before. I'll keep an eye out for that next time I see a Godin...

--- D


----------



## urko99

*A6 Ultra*

I just picked up a A6 ultra in black. I really love this guitar. Great electronics. I have it playing through a Fender Acoustasonic Jr. DSP, and the sound is incredible! It will incorporate a completely new sound for the band. I wish there was a hardshell case available. Softshell comes with the guitar,and makes me a little nervous.


----------



## lefty_15

*Lefty Exit 22*

I never liked the look of the Godins.

But after picking up the Exit 22 and playing it, I was hooked

Recently, I bought a factory second (very minor cosmetic flaw,something that would likely make it past a Gibson quality control inspection)

Mine came equipped with N-Tune.

Purchased from Franks Music in Chatham ON.

Steve, the owner of Franks asked me how I wanted the action set-up, so he fine tuned the factory set-up, to very low action. 

Sounds and plays great (excellent sustain)

I like the contoured body

Outstanding bang for the buck


----------



## zomghax

I tried a Freeway Classic today, and WOW.


----------



## figsfrmthistles

I recently played the LGX SA at Cosmo and loved the way it played. Nobody else seems to have that model in stock so I haven't checked out any others. I am a longtime acoustic player who has gotten the bug to finally learn to play electric so I'm looking to purchase and thought this was a great feeling guitar. A little pricy with the flamed finish but I talked to another guy who said they don't keep thier value ike a PRS or Musicman or Taylor. Since I never see them for sale it's difficult to confirm that. Anyone have an experince with reselling and is this true???


----------



## Maxer

If you are really concerned about resale value, stay away from just about everything save Gibson, Fender, Gretsch, PRS and Rickenbacker.

If however you want to widen your horizons beyond those classics, by all means try some other guitars on for size. There sure are tons of options out there these days.


----------



## sambonee

I just got an lg with the p90s in gold sparkle. The previous owner put a bigsby on it. 

After selling the bigsby I have $270 all in. These are $849+tax at retail 

I am quite pleased with the long scale and flatter neck. 

The jack Has given me a bit of grief but that's no big deal. 

I honestly thought that I'd sell it but that will be difficult. I like it too much. I have come to prefer the p90 sound. I also have the p90 version of Albert Lee's guitar coming from Texas. 

Of course everything is for sale at the right price. 

This smokin' guitar is too. So true about the resale value.


----------



## Maxer

Hey Sambonee... you have an LG that's long scale? I have two, from different eras in the company's history, and both are Gibson scale.

I had a chance to buy a gold sparkle LG a few months ago but took a pass because the owner wanted too much. I may just keep an eye out. It's normally a pretty blingy thing for my tastes, but... well, I dunno, it still grabs me.


----------



## sambonee

I feel that the scale is longer than even fender scale. 

Perhaps because it's got 11's on there that it's feeling this way. 



Maxer said:


> Hey Sambonee... you have an LG that's long scale? I have two, from different eras in the company's history, and both are Gibson scale.


----------



## Maxer

sambonee said:


> I feel that the scale is longer than even fender scale.
> 
> Perhaps because it's got 11's on there that it's feeling this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Maxer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sambonee... you have an LG that's long scale? I have two, from different eras in the company's history, and both are Gibson scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I think it's highly likely that you're working with a 24 3/4" scale. Sporting 11s gives it more balls, that's for sure. But hey: check what specific model you have and then cross-check the history of LGs.... if you're right, I'd be very interested in the model you have.
Click to expand...


----------



## krall

Didn't like the few I tried..Not for me!


----------



## Maxer

Maxer said:


> sambonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I think it's highly likely that you're working with a 24 3/4" scale. Sporting 11s gives it more balls, that's for sure. But hey: check what specific model you have and then cross-check the history of LGs.... if you're right, I'd be very interested in the model you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, I'm the one who said the LGs are short-scale. I have an old worn LG from '98 that's a 24 fretter but it's still 24 3/4" and I also have a nice newer natural finish one from 2007 that's the same scale. If ever they made 25" scale LGs, I'd love to know. I have two SDxts that are 25" scale, but the rest of my Godins are all shorter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve Adams

I have a P90, I have'nt played it much because of having 2 kids, but its very nice


----------



## Hypno Toad

Two parter videos are relevant to thread :smile:

[youtube]EwN4l0L9Sn8[/youtube]

[youtube]sUe0o_Pdzpw[/youtube]


One of those how it's made videos, but it was recorded at the godin factory.


----------



## lefty_15

One of those how it's made videos, but it was recorded at the godin factory.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the informative vids


----------



## weener

:smile:My Godin lgp90 I think its called,is my cheapest and perhaps the best guitar I own.It has this rightness to it :the balance,weight,neck profile,tone ,etc..A keeper for sure.


----------



## davm444

*Nice, not perfect*

I have an LG. I like the placement of the volume knob (like a Strat), I don't like the unbound neck. it's hard for me to see the white dots on the rosewood when I'm reading music. Black dots on a bound neck are easier to see, but then, I'm odd...how many guitarist actually read music?


----------



## Steve Adams

biggest thing I find with my godin is the lack of sparkle from the P90 pickups. my strats have that "brillance" about them, I may replace the pickups with something else...


----------



## Duster

davm444 said:


> ...how many guitarist actually read music?


Too few, I think. I came to the guitar from other instruments, so I was surprised to find out how many guitarists don't bother learning to read music. I read ok, and I keep getting better at it, but with all the available tab-music out there, it`s easy to be lazy and just not bother...

--- D


----------



## MarkusV

Id like to ask- without hijacking the thread- hwopv

anyone have experience with the Passion Series?

Not that I can afford one though...

Markus V


----------



## Jordan Chin

No experience with the Passion Series. 

I am currently running a Godin Freeway Classic, and I love it. Wasn't very expensive but it was that or a Les Paul, and I much prefer the Freeway Classic.


----------



## Fiddlefusion

I got the Godin Exit 22 when it frst came out. It is Killer. I have found that the newer one's I've tried at stores don't seem to play the same as the one I got. It seems to be a cut above the other Godin Exit 22s I see in the store. It has recently had a fret dress. The mahogany body gives a special tone. But the funny thing about it is the neck. It shreds better then the rest of my guitars (Ibanez JS, Ibanez S, Fender MIA Strat, Fender MIA Tele, Les Paul Custom, 80's Kramer Pacer). You can sweep, tap, and alt/hybrid pick with amazing accuracy that I haven't been able to get on another guitar. This Exit 22 was an absolute gem.


----------



## sambonee

The most unknown pickup maker I know that totally screams is motorcitypickups.com I got mine about 500 underwound and asked for alnico2. 

My next pair are going to be a bit overwound with compromised alnico2s to simulate 50yrs of life. 

I have a pair of hb and p90s. Over the top. The were $120usd shipped. 






Steve Adams said:


> biggest thing I find with my godin is the lack of sparkle from the P90 pickups. my strats have that "brillance" about them, I may replace the pickups with something else...


----------



## hookedonphonics

I have a Freeway Classic and an SD and I've been really satisfied with both. I've been considering getting a coil split in the Freeway though. They are great guitars IMO, regardless of price range.


----------



## goosebrain

Gday, new to this forum and want to be part of Godin lovers anonymous! Have just acquired a beautiful '93 Artisan ST which now compliments my Seagull S6 cedar top.
My good mate is Canada but has a Fender and Taylor (go figure!!). I'm in love with Godin, wish I lived in Canada so can visit factory just to take in the visual spendour. Anyway I'm new to this kind of gig, but did notice that there aren't too many Artisan ST owner/lovers out there!


----------



## Duster

Unfortunately, even if you lived here, you wouldn't be able to visit the factory. On their website, they say that they don't allow factory tours, but they're working on offering something like that in the future. Maybe people who live more local to the Godin facilities can say different? Maybe if you show up at the door and ask nicely, they'll let you in? 

Welcome to the forum. We Canadians consider the Aussies to be kindred spirits, so I'm sure you'll fit right in!

--- D



goosebrain said:


> Gday, new to this forum and want to be part of Godin lovers anonymous! Have just acquired a beautiful '93 Artisan ST which now compliments my Seagull S6 cedar top.
> My good mate is Canada but has a Fender and Taylor (go figure!!). I'm in love with Godin, wish I lived in Canada so can visit factory just to take in the visual spendour. Anyway I'm new to this kind of gig, but did notice that there aren't too many Artisan ST owner/lovers out there!


----------



## Stewart Gatz

*Godin LGX-SA*

I've had a Godin LGX-SA, last model year before they switched to Seymour Duncan as stock p/u's. (Probably 7-8 yrs old, or so?)

Great idea, poor execution. This guitar doesn't have 20 hours on it & the electronics need servicing (never gigged or studio). Neck is too "spongy" in feel for me and the fretboard isn't curved enough. Quite flat.

Sound was OK but didn't break ground. I'm thinking of switcing to TV Jones p/u's, just to liven it up & be different (I've got enough guitars with Duncan JBs or Gibson Burstbuckers). Acoustic was A-OK and the midi tracked well before it went on the fritz.

At the end of the day, there is nothing outstanding about this guitar that makes it shine from the Herd in my collection.

It's a shame because I really wanted to support a CDN maker.


----------



## Steve Adams

The more I stop comparing my godin to my fender products the more I like the guitar. the pups are seymour duncan P90s and sound good, but im struggling to get more Hi's .....however, I have some pots on the way that should cure that.

overall im very pleased with the godin p90. very well built and feeling guitar.


----------



## Mooh

Just another reminder...www.godinforum.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

One of my students showed up tonight with a stunning new sunburst Summit, flame maple top, revoicer...sweet, sweet axe. If this isn't one of the best double humbucker guitars on the market, I'd like to know what is. It feels much like my bare bones LG, but looks way nicer and has the revoicer. Killer axe.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ELKabong

I recently picked up a 92' Godin Artisan ST-V w/ the birds eye maple top, its got the FR set up and the HS rails. Amazing guitar. I got it on trade for an American Fender HWY 1 Strat........Best trade ive ever made


----------



## itf?

I own a Godin LG SP-90. Very nice guitar but I had to change the pickups. The stock Duncan's were just way too muddy. I put in a nice set of custom wounds and voila, tone from heaven.


----------



## Steve Adams

hmmm maybe thats whats wrong with mine too...I seem to think the same thing. where did you get yours from?


----------



## itf?

Steve Adams said:


> hmmm maybe thats whats wrong with mine too...I seem to think the same thing. where did you get yours from?


This is really sad to admit but I honestly don't remember. It was some guy I was point to over the www that was winding them by hand in some small shop in Ontario. I tried searching it out in my email but had no luck, sorry.

As a side note I did try a set of Wilkinson's in it for a while which were surprisingly good, just in case you're interested.


----------



## Steve Adams

I may try the GFS 90s in it to start. and sell the duncans on ebay.

but I have the same problem, its way to muddy


----------



## itf?

I haven't tried the P90's from GFS but I do have a strat fitted with their Premium Alnicos and a Tele fitted with their fat body neck pickup, all of which are great pickups. My brother also has a guitar fitted with GFS's version of the filtertrons pickups which sound nice as well. So far I haven't been disappointed with anything from GFS in the way of pickups. Their pickups are nice but stay away from their other guitar parts.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I had to add another option. The no need for a godin option.


----------



## bw66

I don't NEED a Godin, but I sure would like one. My next electric will be a Godin. I tried out a 5th Avenue the other week and really liked it.


----------



## mwcarl

Count me in as someone who'd own a Godin if I could, which means I will sometime in the future.


----------



## BoxOfSnoo

> I've been considering getting a coil split in the Freeway though.


Do it! Mine already had 4 wires, all I needed was the true 5-way switch. The split coils sound amazing... I also replaced the bridge pickup with a Duncan JB and I think the best part of that was the split sound, amazing.


----------



## claude blondin

I own an early LG,and I find it to be a really nice instrument.Setup is a personal choice.Not big on the SD P-90's so I swapped them out to a pair of JS moore pickups(one of my favourites).I'm not crazy about some of their other models.The Richmonds SUCK.


----------



## Maxer

LOL!

Perhaps I shouldn't ask, but why do they suck? Do you find them ugly? They don't feel right? They sound bad? What?


----------



## Mooh

claude blondin said:


> The Richmonds SUCK.


For you maybe. My Richmond Belmont is superb. Seymour Duncan pickups, nice physical balance though a bit heavy, smooth neck heel, lots of tones, good hardware, lovely fret job and neck. 

Obviously, ymmv.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steve Adams

Well, after tweaking the amp settings and what not, im REALLY enjoying my LG. the duncan pickups are nicer than I thought. they are keepers for sure. the whole guitar is. Totally impressed. I love the neck, very stratish! which is a good thing.

next up, a kingpin.


----------



## Steve Adams

I finally figuerd out what p90s are supposed to sound like, sds are awsome, i was looking for a sound thats not supposed to be in that guitar! ha ha, now I know what im lookng for, its there!

godin guitars will be in my collection for ever, great canadian made product.


----------



## david henman

...i'm a huge fan of godin guitars - i have two acousticasters and an a6.

however, on the electrics i have played, the fretboards have all felt "dry" to me.

has anyone else come away with this impression?


----------



## buckaroobanzai

My brother lives less than 10 minutes from one of their factories in Quebec.

No factory outlet, dammit!

Also no big dumpsters out back to dive thru. Rats!

I keep telling him to apply for a job there but until they start making guitars from steel they probably don't need welders.


----------



## Maxer

david henman said:


> ...i'm a huge fan of godin guitars - i have two acousticasters and an a6.
> 
> however, on the electrics i have played, the fretboards have all felt "dry" to me.
> 
> has anyone else come away with this impression?


I have six of their solid bodies and none of them have felt that way, ever - that's four rosewood and two maple fretboards on rock maple and mahogany necks. I'm not sure I even understand what 'dry' in this instance means. Do you mean the fretboards are putting up too much resistance to your fingers or...?


----------



## Mooh

david henman said:


> ...i'm a huge fan of godin guitars - i have two acousticasters and an a6.
> 
> however, on the electrics i have played, the fretboards have all felt "dry" to me.
> 
> has anyone else come away with this impression?


I've never noticed a "dry" feeling either. Right now I have 6 Godin's with rosewood fingerboards (Progression, LG, Acousticaster, Freeway fretless bass, Richmond Belmont, Collection classical) and they all have nice dense rosewood 'boards. Maybe a little oil would help?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steve Adams

my godin collection is going to be increasing LOTs soon in both the electric and acoustic verison....I am loving godins....im going to start running out of wall space...


----------



## zontar

As I've stated elsewhere--I am really wanting a Progression.

There are 4 guitar types I would like to have that I don't, and two of those have an excellent chance of being filled with a Godin-a Strat type (such as the Progression) and a six string flat top acoustic--lots of options on that one for one of the Godin brands.


----------



## Steve Adams

yeah a progression is on my list of "to gets"!


----------



## Maxer

This is my latest Godin... I traded an '04 SDxt for it, just yesterday. This one's a '97 SD. Birds eye maple neck, maple board, 24 frets, the older (plastic) knobs, sweet retro pearloid guard, and a solid chunk of wood with nice grain showing through ... some kinda maple? Really good looker. Could use a set-up or at least a turn of the truss rod... action's a bit high for my tastes but very playable all the same.


----------



## Steve Adams

that is a nice one maxer...

Once I get my strat collection finished which needs 5 more to complete, then its on to godins. scour ebay for some deals and add to the collection of them.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Maxer said:


> This is my latest Godin... I traded an '04 SDxt for it, just yesterday. This one's a '97 SD. Birds eye maple neck, maple board, 24 frets, the older (plastic) knobs, sweet retro pearloid guard, and a solid chunk of wood with nice grain showing through ... some kinda maple? Really good looker. Could use a set-up or at least a turn of the truss rod... action's a bit high for my tastes but very playable all the same.


I have exactly the same guitar. The action on my guitar is perfect, though. I have never had a guitar with that low action without buzz problems... I use 009 set strings and can play alll day long... love the slight birds eye maple neck.. awesome guitar... only problem mine never stays in tune after using trem so I dont use it at all...


----------



## Maxer

You can always block the trem and play it as a hardtail, CDWaterloo... I've got a number of guitars like that.


----------



## washburned

I was nevere much of a Godin product fan until yesterday when I tried out a Richmond at the local L&M. It was love at first play, even with a high action. Loved the tone available from the Lace aluminum buckers. Played it thru a Maz Jr for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Maxer

Did you find the Richmond heavy, washburned? Last couple ones I tried out in my local shops were like boat anchors. Great guitars though.


----------



## washburned

Maxer said:


> Did you find the Richmond heavy, washburned? Last couple ones I tried out in my local shops were like boat anchors. Great guitars though.


seemed about average...I play heavy guitars anyway....maybe that's why my back is always sore after a rehearsal!


----------



## Bobby

i only play godin guitars,aside from a squire tele which i only use for practice as i mentionned somewhere else.

i currently own 2 freeway classics,an sdxt,and a g-series.

i used to have another sdxt,and another freeway classic,but i had to sell them to pay off dope debts.

would be kind of obvious i suppose,but they are my favourite brand of guitar. incredible value/price ratio. when i get further back on my feet im going to look at getting a velocity or progression,or possibly even a passion rg-3.

i have to stop typing now,because my mouth is watering thinking about it,and i dont want to damage the keyboard.

Bobby


----------



## Lgsp90

Got a Freeway classic. Lg-sp90, SeaGull mini jumbo and a Simon& Patrick Songsmith. I guess I do like them, They show up at the door and never leave. :}


----------



## Schectertastic

I have an LG EMG, I had a prototype of the very first redline 1 (only 22 frets, not 24 like the current ones and the same graphite finish as the LG EMG), and I've also got an A & L black solid top cedar acoustic. Really loved the new Godin Icon 3 guitar I got a chance to try, and also I'm still pining for a freeway classic in blue flame maple top w/maple fretboard...I need one that isn't active pickups. Love the guitars though, and I hope we never see the production of ANY Godin guitar move offshore, so far it hasn't


----------



## Twangbanger

Bought a New Session and my son has taken it for his own. I like it a lot however I prefer more radius on my necks. These Sessions are very flat fret boards and have a bit lower neck profile which is why he probably took it for himself. His Mom thought it was very nice of me and I got to come home with a Limited Run 1961 Strat with all her blessings. We also took home an Icon 3 with P90's which was very hard to take back but I got a Mesa Express 5:25 in it's place. All is all I think we'll put some different pots in the Session to give it a better tone range. Very Very Nice guitar and very vintage looking. Much better quality and craftsmanship than $800-$1000 Fenders but not the deluxe models. Just my opinion, I'm sure my son would disagree.


----------



## ChrisManuel

My two cent's worth: I've owned the following Godin instruments: A8 mandolin, A5 fretless bass, xtSA synth access HSH, Montreal (all mahogany 335 style guitar), Multiac Jazz spruce top, and a Multiac classical with internal mic and bridge piezo. I'm slowly selling them off but will keep the xtSA for it's synth pickup.

All of them have/had piezo bridges - I can't get a decent sound out of any of the piezo pickups. But, I've never liked any piezo pickup sound so I can't really fault the Godins there. Each instrument is good value for the money but as the saying goes, there's no free lunch. I found more problems with the Godin instruments' hardware and build quality than the "standard" brands like Gibson and Fender. 

Three of them had at least one of the neck screws stripped - the A8's neck came off the first time I changed the strings (to a lighter gauge - go figure). I had to put in threaded inserts in the A8's neck to get it back together. The shop I bought it from offered to send it back to Godin but I figured I'd fix it myself. It's been fine since and is actually a really nice playing instrument. It's gone to my brother-in-law. Mahogany bolt-on necks are much more finicky about torque applied to the neck screws compared to maple necks (stands to reason as maple isn't called rock maple because it's used in rock guitars). I discovered the stripped screw holes on two other of the Godins when pulling the necks to shim them to adjust the action so it wasn't me being ham-fisted. I filled the stripped holes with epoxy and steel wool and re-drilled them and they're fine. 

The A5 fretless I bought was the first to arrive at Long and McQuade in Victoria, a special order. It arrived with no bridge pins and the saddle was half an inch too short for the saddle slot. The high G was sitting on the bridge, not the saddle. Long and McQuade had a local tech cut and install a new saddle. I never did bother getting the bridge pins. It's a piezo bridge too and has no "air" to the tone - but it sounds great recorded with a condenser mic on the bridge mixed with the low end from the piezo. It's not a sound you could get live though. I still have this one but it's going on the block when I get around to it.

The Montreal was a special order (small shop in my own town that didn't stock it). I'd played one previously and was quite pleased. The one that came in was heavy, dull sounding and had no sustain. After much setup work, including a re-fret, it went in trade on a Gibson (336).

The xtSA was a special order too and arrived with a stripped locking tuner. It has a locking tuner set up that has a knurled piece that screws down into the tuner. On the low e string there just doesn't seem to be enough threads on the tuner shaft for the knurled piece to grip it. A minor niggle, acceptable on a guitar with so many features for under $1,000. Although the spec says it's an ebony fretboard (which I thought was impressive, again at under $1k) it turns out to be some kind of dyed black, epoxy impregnated wood. If it was once ebony it was probably not first quality. But, the epoxy impregnated wood makes for great synth tracking so no harm, no foul for the price.

The Multiac Jazz was probably the best playing jazz guitar I've ever owned or played. Set up with flatwounds it played like butter. But, again, it was heavy and flat sounding and just felt lifeless and is gone. To it's credit it tracked incredibly well as a midi guitar. There were minor finish issues that were disappointing. The headstock is slotted like a classical guitar and the finish in the slots was abysmal. There was wood dust under the neck finish that was very light in colour and sealed under the urethane finish. The other maddening issue was the bridge. It's a through-body design, with ferrules on the back that the strings pass through. The strings run through slots in the top and then over the bridge. All of the strings were cutting into the body top wood, wearing grooves where the slots weren't cut deep enough - and worst of all, the slots were offset from the ferrules just enough that re-stringing was a nightmare. Poking the strings through took so many attempts that I held off string changes longer than I would normally.

The Multiac classical is a great solution for nylon string tone in a loud band setting. On the piezo-only setting it just won't feedback. At some point it will go too as it's just gathering dust - no fault of the guitar, it's just not something I have a project for.

I rented a Multiac fretless with synth access for a month. I so wanted to like that guitar but it had so many dead spots on the fingerboard that I returned it before the end of the month. I've played other Multiac fretless guitars since that were fine. At the time I didn't check but I now wonder if it had stripped neck screws too.

Overall I agree that Godin guitars are great value for the money (maybe the Multiac Jazz was a bit too much though). They are great guitars if you're doing synth work or use a lot of processing - the "flatness" or narrow dynamic range translates well to digital electronics. It wasn't until I picked up the Gibson 336, which is a featherweight, that I realized what I was missing: dynamics. The Gibson and a good amp is sublime compared to the Godins, but then it costs an arm and a leg so it should be sublime.

Overall I still recommend Godin guitars when asked but I add the caveat: try the actual guitar that you're going to buy as my experience of their Q/C hasn't been great.


----------



## Duster

That's not two cents, that's more like a dollar and a half.

You should send that in to Godin. I'd be very interested in hearing their response.


----------



## fretboard

Just picked up another Godin today for cheap. '95 Artisan ST Signature with AAA top. Going to have to spend some quality time getting it all cleaned up and set up the way I like, but I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces. Very nice top - I hope I can warm up to the "Black-burst" thing going on with the colour.


----------



## Maxer

I saw the ad for that guitar on CL recently. Congratulations - looks like a good score. Bet it sounds terrific.


----------



## fretboard

It was on CL, Maxer. I'd been looking for one for a while now (a few years) to go with my Artisan TC so I thought I'd send this guy a note asking if he had any other pictures of it. He sent one back and said he'd take less than he was asking for in the posting. Worked just fine for me. The bridge needs a little cleaning, but overall it's in pretty good shape. Couple dings but it'll probably wind up being the guitar my son can use now that his 3/4 strat has pretty much run its course for him.


----------



## Maxer

Coolm fretboard... that's a nice photograph, by the way. Really accentuates the glossy finish on the body.

I just concluded a deal that was roughly two weeks in the works. Just picked up a '97 LGX in mint condition. One owner, who barely played the sucker. Came in its form-fitting hard case. Really well put together guitar. Very lively too - even unplugged it feels really animated and responsive. Just had to finally get my mitts on a guitar with a peizo built in. Will have to post some pics of it when I get my camera out. I dig the fact that it's a long scale neck, as opposed to most LG types. Can't wait to really put some miles on this baby.


----------



## Steve Adams

what would a good sdxt go for now on the market?


----------



## Maxer

I got a used but mint tobacco quilt top one from 2004, with its original hardshell case, for $300 Canadian. A year earlier I got a 2000 model, a blue leaftop in battered but ultimately fixable condition, for $200. I traded away the newer one for a nice older SD and still have the blue one. One of my best guitars and a favourite to play. There's still lots kicking around up here but States-side it might be a different story - distribution of Godin gear down there seems to be spotty and sporadic.


----------



## Steve Adams

OK,

im picking one up local/semi locally for 125 cdn. YYZ, you in gander maxer?


----------



## Maxer

Nope! Toronto. That's a great price for an SDxt though - hope you get it! What kind of shape is it in? Post pix once you have it!


----------



## jazzmaster61

Currently own a 2005 xtsa and a a-12.Had an accousticaster that was great but would,nt stay in tune.


----------



## Morkolo

I'm a wannabe Godin owner, still waiting to get one. Thought it was GAS when I tried one so I decided to hold off and wait, 5 months later and it's just as strong. Guess I'll be getting a Godin soon lofu


----------



## Jaggery

Did godin produce the HB model in 22 frets?
I looked around and their are initial reports of this,
but all I see are 24 fret HB versions.


----------



## ThePass

I was just surfing the Godin website tonight, funny enough.

I really like their Passion Series.......nice looking guitars


----------



## Merlin

I'm up to three Godins now. Wish I could find one of the Artisan ST or TC models.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Merlin said:


> I'm up to three Godins now. Wish I could find one of the Artisan ST or TC models.


They are a fine instrument. Pop up now and again on the secondary market but too often.


----------



## dcole

I want a 5th Avenue but they don't do them in lefty.


----------



## Steadfastly

dcole said:


> I want a 5th Avenue but they don't do them in lefty.


I would think that would be a very easy fix. Change the string arrangement and the pick guard and you have a lefty. The controls are on top, of course, but that shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## rev156

Merlin said:


> I'm up to three Godins now. Wish I could find one of the Artisan ST or TC models.


There's one at Midtown Music in Sarnia. Blue finish, s-s-s.


----------



## dcole

I asked Godin about the structural integrity of the instrument and wether it would handle a swap. They suggested not trying that.


----------



## Steve Adams

they are just covering their ass. I dont think it would matter, you just have to get a new nut made, and maybe a new bridge peice if you need a custom one for inntoation.


----------



## Mooh

The Godin forum is changing servers and moderators this week. I don't know what that means for its future, but change is in the wind. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer

A good thing, I hope. It was being overrun with spam. Hope the transition works out well; the previous owner/operator emailed me when I suddenly could no longer logon, saying he had accidentally deleted my account, with all its posts & history. Pretty strange. He apologized and said I ought to be able to log back on with my original name and password but no go. I've gone there several times over the last couple of days but the same page is hung there, saying the switch is happening and they'll be back up soon.


----------



## infinitemonkey

I've got an Exit 22 that I can't say enough good things about. It fits me perfectly. It's like a Les Paul/Tele hybrid. It's a big hunk of mahogany (two well-matched pieces) with a rosewood fretboard on a 24.75 scale. The three pickups are very well matched to the body. I can get everything from Tele twang to sweet LP classic rock tones. If I feel like pretending I can actually play jazz, there are some unbelievably soft and smooth tones to be had. 

I've had Godin LG's, both P90 and HB, and I liked them both, but my Exit 22 is just somehow the perfect fit. It's built like a tank and it's the first guitar I can get good Gibson-like tones out of without worrying about the headstock breaking off if I accidentally knock it off the stand. The neck is hard maple and in a straight up battle, I think the Exit 22 would actually beat out a Tele for toughness. On top of that, the upper fret access is better than an LP or Tele.

I recently re-acquired my old Artisan TC. I had given it to my Dad, but he passed away last spring, so it has returned to my possession. It is a truly excellent guitar, but for sentimental reasons I'm keeping it in its case a lot. The Exit 22, though, I don't worry about at all, I just play it.

Now I have some surplus guitars to sell. I've got two good Godins, which is more than my playing ability warrants. Anybody want to buy a Japanese semi-hollow? 

Cheers, and up the Godins.


----------



## Maxer

Good to hear some love for the Exit 22. It's one of my fave guitars too but mine's got a bit of fret buzz and I have to get that taken care of. As for Artisans, I just got one from 1993 in a trade. It's in great shape and it's an awesome player. Only trouble I'm having is determining which of several models it is. I think they had seven different models but there are also some rare variations. Confusing but cool. Nice Wilkinson bridge, a couple of rails and a full-sized humbuckers at the bridge. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Mooh

infinitemonkey said:


> Now I have some surplus guitars to sell. I've got two good Godins, which is more than my playing ability warrants. Anybody want to buy a Japanese semi-hollow?
> 
> Cheers, and up the Godins.


Maybe. What Japanese semi-hollow is it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## infinitemonkey

Mooh said:


> Maybe. What Japanese semi-hollow is it?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



It's a 1980 Vantage VHS-435 (set neck 335). Sent you a PM.

Cheers.


----------



## Mooh

infinitemonkey said:


> It's a 1980 Vantage VHS-435 (set neck 335). Sent you a PM.
> 
> Cheers.


Got it, thanks. It looks killer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## BRXM

Really like Godins and the fact that they are Canadian. I've been trying to find a Godin I want to buy for over a year. I like the Session and Velocity, but every time I try one in a store, it won't stay in tune or the frets are buzzing. I think the factory sets them up perfectly in their climate controlled setting and by the time they get to the store, they just don't play well enough for me to buy one. I keep trying and hope that someday I will find one I like. The maple necks play a lot like Strats, but feel like they need to be played for a while before they are comfortable, like the guitar needs to loosen up or something. I know a setup would solve the problem, but if a guitar won't play well in the store, I am highly unlikely to buy it and take a chance.


----------



## ocd4444

I have an exit-22 it was my first guitar. I think it is great for the price but I am hoping to upgrade to the montreal soon as the guitar was just absolutely beautiful to me in both looks and play.


----------



## Loudguitars.com

Have an LGX/SA AAA and a A12, great guitars overall, I use the A12 on almost every session I play on.


----------



## bobguitar

I have owned 5 Godins so far. A Tele, 2 Acousticasters, a steel string Multiac w/ synth controller and an LG with p 90's.
I used to work for both Norman and later Godin. I think they make excellent instruments.
And just for the record, I have major G.A.S. having owned over 40 amps and well over 100 guitars in 40 odd years of playing.
I remain, guitar poor but happy.


----------



## p_wats

I used to have an SDxT, but couldn't keep it. 

However, recently I splurged on a 5th Avenue Kingpin II (just used it on an eastern Canadian tour) and that is definitely a keeper!


----------



## henge

I have an Icon type 2 convertable( w the SD PRails ). a Progression and an old LGX.Quality and craftsmanship are great. They stay in tune and have great intonation.
Canadian made and they sound great!!
In fact here's a tune with 100% Godin( both the icon and progression ).

Undo by AntonEvans on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## sulphur

I have a Seagull acoustic electric.
Close enough. 
Nice guitar.

The Fifth Avenue looks hawt!


----------



## maceland

Have a Montreal, an Artisan TC an Artisan ST and an LGX SA ..... all very nice!


----------



## Steve Adams

Been away for awhile but the collecting is biting me again.


----------



## tech_1230

Went looking for an affordable Fendaer Strat , picked up a Godin Velocity and haven't looked back . Played it for a while in the store and I knew I had to have one .


----------



## Steve Adams

I have always been a fender guy, I have a yaffle of them, however, my eyes keep wandering to a passion....that is probably the nicest start style guitar on the market


----------



## wpk1

I have had the Seagull 25th Aniversary 6 st for a while probably one of the nicest accoustics I've played. I reciently traded for a new Seagull 12st and a "Godin Kingpin 2"..........can't put it down. They are all absolutly fantastic guitars.

Thanks Pat


----------



## bluzfish

I agree with maxer - I walked by the Godins in the stores... "ugly"... "overpriced"... for years until I picked up a Summit, fell in love and bought it on the spot. It was my #1 guitar until I bought an LG P90 sight unseen as a backup. I stopped playing my Summit for a long time I got so into the even tonality and expression I got from the P90. Now I appreciate the unique qualities of both even if I do still favour the P90 a bit. I would love a Montreal to round out the sounds I can get. Godins may be an aquired taste but like good scotches, once you come to appreciate them, they are very satisfying. I think they are among the best guitars out there.


----------



## Latiator

You guys have me longing like crazy for (formerly) my Godin LG P-90 http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbase/pics/products/3/6/5/229365.jpg that I sold about 4 years ago. I asked him about two weeks ago if he wants to sell it back as he had informed me that "it hasn't seen the light of day since I brought it home". He doesn't want to sell it back to me though. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## wpk1

Hi
Really nice guitar. I don't know if I would ever sell mine, maybe the 12 st. Not the Kingpin 2 though, or the Anniversary. Anyone own or played a Flat 5 ??

Thanks Pat


----------



## bluzfish

Latiator said:


> You guys have me longing like crazy for (formerly) my Godin LG P-90 http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbase/pics/products/3/6/5/229365.jpg that I sold about 4 years ago. I asked him about two weeks ago if he wants to sell it back as he had informed me that "it hasn't seen the light of day since I brought it home". He doesn't want to sell it back to me though. :sport-smiley-002:


There is one for sale in Edmonton I have my eye on. The price keeps dropping and is now at a reasonable $399 - the same as I paid for mine. It looks the same with a sunburst finish, but i can see the different coloured mid body section just like mine which seems to be not the norm - they are usually made of the same type and colour of mahogany throughout. I don't know what effect the different woods have on the tone. I do know that mine is like that and I love it.

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...on-B-C-Rich-Hagstrom-Godin-W0QQAdIdZ327210428


----------



## Latiator

Thanks bluzfish! I've had a look at the link but the ad appears to have been removed, there is a lucky purchaser out there with a LG in hand for a very decent price.


----------



## Maxer

I've seen LGs posted here in the greater Toronto market for all sorts of prices - saw a gold LG in very good shape for $250 a couple of years ago and I've seen them priced pretty high, too. Bottom line, if you're selling used you'd be hard pressed to get more than $300-350 around here these days. Great time to buy gear, provided you can afford it.


----------



## Steve Adams

bluzfish said:


> I agree with maxer - I walked by the Godins in the stores... "ugly"... "overpriced"... for years until I picked up a Summit, fell in love and bought it on the spot. It was my #1 guitar until I bought an LG P90 sight unseen as a backup. I stopped playing my Summit for a long time I got so into the even tonality and expression I got from the P90. Now I appreciate the unique qualities of both even if I do still favour the P90 a bit. I would love a Montreal to round out the sounds I can get. Godins may be an aquired taste but like good scotches, once you come to appreciate them, they are very satisfying. I think they are among the best guitars out there.


Yeah. 

They are probably the best. I wish they would make a 5th ave with two jazzy him buckers in it. I'm thinning my fender side an moving more to the godin way of life. They feel so good. I'm keeping one tele and my mayer strats. Oh and my gilmour setup. After that its all Godin from now on.


----------



## Mooh

More and more lately I've been taking the Godin Progression and LG to gigs instead of the Teles. Kinda weird for me. The Progression has the pickup revoicing button which comes in handy, has great 2nd and 4th switch settings, the bridge pickup has lots of (not quite Tele-ish) spank, and the neck pickup is nice and warm. The LG has, to my ears, a great pair of humbuckers, tapped, on a 5 position switch. Though these guitars are very different in neck feel, they both feel comfortable, the fretwork is immaculate, the balance is neutral, and neither one has given me a moment's concern. There are times when I take the Artcore or a Tele out with me, but I just don't find them as versatile. 

As for looks, I love the whole Godin vibe. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin

Steve Adams said:


> Yeah. They are probably the best. I wish they would make a 5th ave with two jazzy him buckers in it. I'm thinning my fender side an moving more to the godin way of life. They feel so good. I'm keeping one tele and my mayer strats. Oh and my gilmour setup. After that its all Godin from now on.


I got have my cake and eat it too - I put the DG EMG pup set into my Godin SD.


----------



## Steve Adams

Oooooo. Slick. Maybe mod a progression to dg spec. Hmmm the black with maple.


----------



## guitarzan

Steve Adams said:


> Yeah.
> 
> They are probably the best. I wish they would make a 5th ave with two jazzy him buckers in it. I'm thinning my fender side an moving more to the godin way of life. They feel so good. I'm keeping one tele and my mayer strats. Oh and my gilmour setup. After that its all Godin from now on.


guess what ? you don't have to wish anymore...it is now reality..and it has a Bigsby.


----------



## guitarzan

i am a big Godin fan since my first LG sp90.
i have had an SD
3 LGsp90s
SDxt
one 97 LG with seymour Duncan humbuckers
and a recent LG in cognac burst and Godin buckers

they play beautifully and my only complaint is i wish the LGs had a 12 in radius instead of the uber flat board. but that is because i prefer a smaller radius like Fenders 9.5.
and it should be mandatory for all makers to include locking tuners..just for easy string changes


----------



## The Grin

So that Richmond guitar co. is apart of the Godin family.. Excellent. It just looks sexy, props to Canadian makers.


----------



## Fajah

*LG Signature Neck Thickness?*

If anyone has an LG Signature or similar, I'd be interested to know what the neck thickness is at the 1st and 12th frets. I'm about to refinish a neck and want to capture that profile if I can. I loved the neck on the LG Signature I used to own.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I've have an older Acousticaster. Plays nice, feels nice.I added an electric neck PU and gave it another voice.
That got me to thinking and now I'm very curious about the Passion RG3.
I like the chambered concept aka: the Robben Ford Fender custom and the Squire Esprit.
I haven't had a chance to filter through this entire posting but I will ask anyway..
Does anyone out there own, or has sat down with the RG3 for a few hours ? 
If so, impressions please. 
alotta' $$$$. Is it alotta' guitar?
cheers.


----------



## big frank

I recently aquired a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin in cognac burst.
I can't put the thing down.
It's just a great sounding, comfortable to play, high quality guitar.
I'm lovin' it!


----------



## bluzfish

big frank said:


> I recently aquired a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin in cognac burst.
> I can't put the thing down.
> It's just a great sounding, comfortable to play, high quality guitar.
> I'm lovin' it!


Got the same last month. Still can't put it down either. Isn't it a joy to play? Very unique sound.


----------



## big frank

Must be the cherry wood?


----------



## 5avenue

My Kingpin is still my favourite, although my S&P acoustic comes close.

Gary


----------



## vox_rox

Have a purely acoustic 5th Ave - love, love, love the tone and feel! For an inexpensive, made in Canada, plywood archtop, it beats most of the other guitars out of the water. Will maybe pick up an electric down the road - Freeway or LG maybe - if I can sneak it into my collection without my wife catching on.

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## Geriatricrocker

I have a a Freeway 4 Bass and a Detour at the moment and I used to have the Freeway EMG as well. I didn`t like the balance of the Freeway guitar so I sold it, but the Bass is great and the Detour is good when I feel like the shorter scale. One thing though is that you have to adjust the truss rod regularly when there are large changes in humidity, the necks have fairly porous wood, however this is a minor job that everyone should learn to do on their own, and well worth the trouble firr a decent instrument.


----------



## hector07

I recently bought an 04 sdxt, quite possibly the best $200.00 I have ever spent for something I really did not need!!


----------



## foucreault

I used to play only acoustic. I had a Norman B-20. Beautiful guitar.
I purchased a Godin LG in '95 and gave away my Norman (my sister bummed it) because I wanted to play electric.
I did not know how to play electric and played it as an acoustic. I HATED it.
I purchased an other Norman B-20 and sold my LG (to a good friend that still owns it).
I purchased a Godin xtSA in 2005 for the MIDI interface (I looooooved computers then) and learned to play electric.
I loved playing electric so I sold my Norman to a girl I knew then.
I hate computers today. Having known that in 2005 I would never have purchased the xtSA. I would have purchased a Godin less the MIDI.
I am a vintage type guy. 
I still own the xtSA because it is a beautiful, high quality guitar.
I am going to purchase (for the third time) a Norman B-20. I love that guitar.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I have to admit that this caught my eye:

Godin Guitars

Strangely, the blue looks much better in this ebay pic: NEW 2012 Godin CORE HB Denim Blue Flame Electric Guitar w/case WOW! | eBay

I wonder what the neck feels like on these?

TG


----------



## Short Circuit

Well I added my vote to the Godin owners pole. I picked up a Godin Detour off of Kijiji today. 
At first I wasn't sure of my aquisition but after spending some time on the setup getting rid of buzzing strings (gotta love YouTube videos) and playing around with amp and pedal settings this guitar sounds and plays fantastic !!!!!


Mark


----------



## plasticfishman

traynor_garnet said:


> I have to admit that this caught my eye:
> 
> Godin Guitars
> 
> Strangely, the blue looks much better in this ebay pic: NEW 2012 Godin CORE HB Denim Blue Flame Electric Guitar w/case WOW! | eBay
> 
> I wonder what the neck feels like on these?
> 
> TG


I can't tell you for certain but I would imagine they would be quite similar to the Icon series, which are the other set-neck line that Godin does. I found the neck on those to be really, really nice, but that's always been my sort of preference. I still haven't seen any around the local stores yet!


----------



## mechanic

edit again,,,


----------



## BIGDC

I've owned a Session for the last couple of years and am very happy with it. If you do decide to buy one Godin sent me the factory set-up spec's if you're interested.


----------



## b-nads

I was Jonesin' a Core P-90 pretty bad after playing a friend's Reverend 3xp-90 guitar last week. I tried the Core a couple times already, and liked it, but wasn't really floored. I started going through the Gibsons there with P-90's, and ended up trying the buckers...which lead me to the Icon Type2. This guitar was on the racks amongst all levels of US Les Pauls, a Midtown, 335, 339, etc. Not one of the LesPauls came close in fit, finish, sound, or playability. The ONLY thing the LesPauls had on it was the classic LP look. YMMV, but when I finish paying my Strat and move on to my Humbucker purchase, it will be this:

http://www.godinguitars.com/guitars/godinicon2classburg.jpg


----------



## JCJ

I was too lazy to go through the entire thread, so if this model was mentioned already I apologize. Purchased a Godin Multiac Encore from L and McQuade. I was uncomfortable taking my usual nylon string to bar and pub gigs. The Encore does a decent job, once you get the right settings between guitar and mixer. It's a much longer neck than the traditional nylon string so that took some getting used to...

The only thing that bothers me with the guitar is the bridge. I play fingerstyle and the strings (especially the 1st and 2nd) move sideways when you play with any kind of force. The squeak gets picked up through the p/u obviously and I can hear it through the speakers. Maybe I need to sand down the saddles a little, but the action is perfect where it is. If someone has a similar problem and a suggestion, I'm all ears.

Nice guitar though.


----------



## Steve Adams

guitarzan said:


> guess what ? you don't have to wish anymore...it is now reality..and it has a Bigsby.


Been awhile again. Ha ha. I hate bigsbys. I contacted godin, and asked if they were doing a run without the bigsby, that said, not yet.


----------



## Steve Adams

Well, I'm going to thin the heard of all other brands besides go din. Love them.

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maxer

I'm in the same boat... getting more Godins, losing more of the other brands. Guess I'm chronic.


----------



## sulphur

Anyone notice the numbers in this poll?

Almost 60% current owners, another 10% former owners.
Between those and the people that want a Godin, it's over 90%!
Pretty good track record, they must be doing something right.

I still want to get my hands on a 5th Avenue. CW, Uptown, or even a Montreal would be nice to check out.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I purchased an RG3 last week.It's been on my radar for a couple of years now.
I had an Acousticaster that I dropped a neck pickup into a few years back (sold it) and liked the tonal character and possibilities.
I also like the idea of the chambered body in the RG3.
I just waited for the right moment to pounce. 
I absolutley love the guitar after spending an hour or so setting it up to my taste.
I gigged with it last weekend and prompty pulled the stock pickups out the next day.
A _big_ mid scoop and waaaaayyy too much stagger on the pole piece height.
What were they listening to when they built these pups specifically for this guitar, I'll never know.
Anywwoooo ,I have a good set in now and the revoicer active circuit has gone from being an ice pick generator with the stock pups to being a useful boost.
FWIW,Cheers, Doug


----------



## axeblade

Absolutely *Love* the Uptown!









[/


----------



## vadsy

Were the Godin LG P90 guitars once made with a "Duncan Designed" pickup? I thought I remember seeing them with the real thing, Seymour Duncan, back in the day then with a substitute and now the website lists that they're made with the real thing again? Are they still making these guitars?


----------



## Duster

Just found out that Godin discontinued the Exit 22 in its left-handed incarnation. I think it happened some time last year. Shame... I always thought that would be my next guitar. Now I'll have to find one second-hand. They're now down to 3 left-handed models, and two of those are essentially identical. Godin - you make wonderful guitars - allow us crippled and confused lefties to buy them too!


----------



## Maxer

Duster: on Kijiji Toronto someone has been attempting to flog a nice-looking lefty Exit 22 for weeks on end now. Asking a fairly steep price, too - which helps explain why it's not yet been sold.


----------



## Duster

Maxer said:


> Duster: on Kijiji Toronto someone has been attempting to flog a nice-looking lefty Exit 22 for weeks on end now. Asking a fairly steep price, too - which helps explain why it's not yet been sold.


Maxer - thanks for taking a look, but that link is to a Craigslist ad for a right-hander. I searched both CL and Kijiji for lefties, and didn't see any (in Toronto area) at the moment. I'll keep my eyes open - I know there are lots out there and eventually I'll pick one up. I wouldn't be surprised if there were a couple kicking around in some music store inventories in the GTA. My local had one on the wall for a couple of years. Should have snagged it.


----------



## Steadfastly

axeblade said:


> Absolutely *Love* the Uptown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


Godin has done an excellent job with this guitar. It may be a little thing to some but even the pick guard was given some thought. It flows with the shape of guitar, it's multi-layered and doesn't look like it's old and discoloured like you find on some guitars of this style that are in the $2000.00-3000.00 range. I also like the covered pickups. Now, if it only came with gold hardware. Against the red or a black guitar, the gold is beautiful.


----------



## KV242

I have Godin LG P90 with premium figured top in trans black. Got it in a trade for an amp I was getting rid of this past summer. A great guitar! Build quality appears to be top notch, plays and feels like a dream. A little on the heavier side, which I prefer. Turns out though that I'm not much of a P90 fan, at least not in this guitar, which is disappointing because I really wanted a P90 guitar. If this guitar was the HB model, I'd probably hold on to it, but I'll likely let this one go.


View attachment 2098


----------



## Steadfastly

KV242 said:


> I have Godin LG P90 with premium figured top in trans black. Got it in a trade for an amp I was getting rid of this past summer. A great guitar! Build quality appears to be top notch, plays and feels like a dream. A little on the heavier side, which I prefer. Turns out though that I'm not much of a P90 fan, at least not in this guitar, which is disappointing because I really wanted a P90 guitar. If this guitar was the HB model, I'd probably hold on to it, but I'll likely let this one go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2098


Why don't you just change the pickups? It's a great guitar so if it's only the pickups, I would change them. You could also recoup some of the money by selling the P90's to someone else or maybe even doing a straight swap.


----------



## KV242

Steadfastly said:


> Why don't you just change the pickups? It's a great guitar so if it's only the pickups, I would change them. You could also recoup some of the money by selling the P90's to someone else or maybe even doing a straight swap.


With P90 sized cavities, what else could I put in there that would fit without routering bigger cavities? Are mini humbuckers the same size? As you can see, there's no room for anything larger.


----------



## bluzfish

I have one of the older solid mahogany (no maple cap) LG P90s with the same pickups and I will never sell it. Maybe it just has to grow on you.


----------



## GUInessTARS

DiMarzio and GFS make humbuckers that fit in a P90 opening without routing.


----------



## Steadfastly

I have to smile when I see the 36 in the poll who say they hate Godins. Since Godin makes hundreds of models I wonder how many of them they have truly played. I'm sure some of those in the poll said they hate Godins as a lark but no doubt some really feel that way.

There are companies I wouldn't consider buying from but I don't hate their guitars. I just feel they don't offer anything to warrant the prices they are asking or there is something about the guitar that doesn't suit my style, etc but I like the guitars.

What would cause you to hate a guitar? Is it the guitar or the company that they hate?


----------



## Chito

One thing about the Godins. You won't find a fake one.


----------



## Duster

Well, I contacted Godin and found out they had only 3 lefty Exit-22's in stock, so I bought one for myself for Christmas. My local store gave me a nice price on it. So now I'm up to 2 Godins, if I include the S&P acoustic. The Exit has a wonderful neck, rounded fretboard edges, and a great feel. I really like the short scale, and the body is just the right compromise between chunky and light weight. For me, it sits right between a Strat-style and an LP-style. The SSH configuration is Strat-ish, as is the bolt on neck, while the mahogany body and scale length are Gibson-ish. Access to upper frets is between the two. If you're looking for the pure tone of either of those styles, you can get close, but not quite. What you can get, however, is a very different and unique tone. And that's kind of the point, isn't it? 

My only complaint is that it came strung with .09's, so the high strings are pretty thin sounding. I wonder if that's why people say these guitars sound thin when they try them out. Going to put on some heavier strings and see if that helps. But even with the light strings, playing through a drive pedal thickens it up significantly.


----------



## Steadfastly

Duster said:


> Well, I contacted Godin and found out they had only 3 lefty Exit-22's in stock, so I bought one for myself for Christmas. My local store gave me a nice price on it. So now I'm up to 2 Godins, if I include the S&P acoustic. The Exit has a wonderful neck, rounded fretboard edges, and a great feel. I really like the short scale, and the body is just the right compromise between chunky and light weight. For me, it sits right between a Strat-style and an LP-style. The SSH configuration is Strat-ish, as is the bolt on neck, while the mahogany body and scale length are Gibson-ish. Access to upper frets is between the two. If you're looking for the pure tone of either of those styles, you can get close, but not quite. What you can get, however, is a very different and unique tone. And that's kind of the point, isn't it?
> 
> My only complaint is that it came strung with .09's, so the high strings are pretty thin sounding. I wonder if that's why people say these guitars sound thin when they try them out. Going to put on some heavier strings and see if that helps. But even with the light strings, playing through a drive pedal thickens it up significantly.


Those are very nice guitars and the necks are perfect for me.


----------



## b-nads

I'm firmly in the Wannabee for two models right now. The Summit I was eyeballing got snagged by a lucky SOB. ;-)

Tonight, after going through 5 different Les Pauls and 2 SG's at a local shop, I plugged in a Core P90 through a Solidgoldfx Super Drive, into a Pro Jr (one of my least favorite tube amps), and I was simply blown away. The play, fit, finish, sound - it stood out big-time. A couple customers stuck their heads in the room and commented on the difference in sound.


----------



## bluzfish

I had to trade in my Summit for my ES 330 (1 in, 1 out). It was hard to do to let go of such a fine instrument - one of the best guitars I've ever owned - versatile to the 9s and built better than a good Gibson or Gretch. I'm feeling kind of nostalgic right now.


----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> I had to trade in my Summit for my ES 330 (1 in, 1 out). It was hard to do to let go of such a fine instrument - one of the best guitars I've ever owned - versatile to the 9s and built better than a good Gibson or Gretch. I'm feeling kind of nostalgic right now.



I agree. That is a nice guitar. So is the ES-330 I would be tempted to put in some extra cash and go for the LGX-SA. All 3 are very nice guitars and would be hard to part with.


----------



## fretwire

I had a Godin LGX3 a while back and thought it was a fantastic guitar. It had three single coils and was pretty bright sounding but the playability was excellent. The dude I sold it to emailed me back to say "the touch is amazing" and I couldn't agree more. A flat-five X used to be on my gotta-get-it list but I never ended up scooping one.

When people used to ask me for a starter-guitar recommendation I usually told them the low-end Godin's are about as good as it gets for the price. I'd still say a used LG-SP90 is hard to beat in that price range!


----------



## bluzfish

Of my 2 Godin solid bodies at the time, I chose to keep my LG P90 over the Summit simply because I had somehow bonded with it more than the Summit. Still, a tough, tough choice.


----------



## Steadfastly

fretwire said:


> I had a Godin LGX3 a while back and thought it was a fantastic guitar. It had three single coils and was pretty bright sounding but the playability was excellent. The dude I sold it to emailed me back to say *"the touch is amazing"* and I couldn't agree more. A flat-five X used to be on my gotta-get-it list but I never ended up scooping one.
> 
> When people used to ask me for a starter-guitar recommendation I usually told them the low-end Godin's are about as good as it gets for the price. I'd still say a used LG-SP90 is hard to beat in that price range!


I agree about the "touch". I haven't quite figured it out but I guess it just "fits" me, is all I can say.


----------



## stringer

I am no longer a wannabe! My new Kingpin 2 arrived in the mail today just before I had to go to work. This forum had a lot to do with me choosing a Kingpin 2. Thanks to all of you for your input. Had time to noodle on it a bit and inspect it for damage. Everything looks great. Great set up out of the box ( wich is one of those TRIC cases ), nice low action. This is my first Godin and I gotta say I'm very impressed with the quality workmanship that went into this guitar. I went for a discounted b-stock model and am very happy. I searched for about 10 minutes to find the blemish as indicated by the factory tag, but I'll be damned if I can find it. I think that says volumes for the quality control over there @ Godin.


----------



## ELKabong

I have a 92' Artisan ST 4. Im looking for more of the Artisan series from the early 90'z. so if you are in the Ottawa or Kingston area and want to get rid of one, PM me


----------



## Duster

Just ordered a brand new lefty Kingpin. They just announced them and will start shipping them in April. I've been wanting a lefty ever since they launched that line. Great looking guitars.

That'll be my third Godin, I guess... and probably not my last. The more I play my Exit-22, the more I become a fan of Godin. These guitars just seem to be made with a different philosophy than everything else out there on the market....


----------



## sambonee

I found mine too dark sounding. There is a gold one on Toronto Craigslist now just like mine. I don't like the SD P90s that are in there. I changed the pots and PUs to brighten it up a bit. I put my faithful, world class Motor City Pickups in there. 7.7 neck and 8.1 bridge. 

Im usually a 25.5 scale man however ecery time I play this guitar, the recording are super sugar, (we record all our jams). 

This is one if the best undervalued guitars around. Sad to think that they sold/sell for $800+ and used barely push $400-$450! 




KV242 said:


> I have Godin LG P90 with premium figured top in trans black. Got it in a trade for an amp I was getting rid of this past summer. A great guitar! Build quality appears to be top notch, plays and feels like a dream. A little on the heavier side, which I prefer. Turns out though that I'm not much of a P90 fan, at least not in this guitar, which is disappointing because I really wanted a P90 guitar. If this guitar was the HB model, I'd probably hold on to it, but I'll likely let this one go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2098


----------



## smorgdonkey

I still have my Seagull S6 and my LaPatrie Etude.


----------



## dmc69

I like Godin Artisans. This is mine, and I'd like to add a stratty one soon. Maybe even a G series guitar.


----------



## Maxer

That is one sweet Artisan, man. Droolworthy.


----------



## dmc69

Thanks  Godin can even make a Paper Bag Brown finish look good.


----------



## Mooh

Well, I always like to have a spare acoustic or two around for guests and friends, students and backup use. I had a small store credit, so with a little more cash, last week I picked up a new Norman B18 cedar folk. I've been letting some students play it in, and been playing it myself a little. Great bang for the buck, decent playability right from the factory, nice finish (this one is tobacco burst), and sound worthy of a much more expensive guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fiveway

Sorry guys, I have to leave your club. I lost my job and had to sell my SD and a bunch of other gear. :sSig_ImSorry: One day I'd like to pick up a Passion RG-3, but I need a damn job. I'll go hang out with the Charvel guys now. Bye.


----------



## loudtubeamps

Fiveway said:


> Sorry guys, I have to leave your club. I lost my job and had to sell my SD and a bunch of other gear. :sSig_ImSorry: One day I'd like to pick up a Passion RG-3, but I need a damn job. I'll go hang out with the Charvel guys now. Bye.


 that's a drag.....your time will come around.
The RG3's are becoming more reasonable to buy now. I bought one last spring at a very good price.
The more I play it, the better it sounds and it's getting acoustically louder.
It's one of the very few guitars that I have owned that I keep wanting to pick up and play.
Cheers, d


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> I like Godin Artisans. This is mine, and I'd like to add a stratty one soon. Maybe even a G series guitar.


That is a beautiful guitar. If you ever consider selling it, please PM me. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh said:


> Well, I always like to have a spare acoustic or two around for guests and friends, students and backup use. I had a small store credit, so with a little more cash, last week I picked up a new Norman B18 cedar folk. I've been letting some students play it in, and been playing it myself a little. Great bang for the buck, decent playability right from the factory, nice finish (this one is tobacco burst), and sound worthy of a much more expensive guitar.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


That's a great little guitar. I had the S & P one. I got it at a pawn shop for a ridiculously low price and it had two little scratches on it.


----------



## dmc69

Steadfastly said:


> That is a beautiful guitar. If you ever consider selling it, please PM me. Regards, Steadfastly


Are you willing to wait a long time? 
I've kept this one for a while now. It's survived a few purges. But yeah, if this site is still around if I do sell it and you still want it, I'll give you first dibs!


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> Are you willing to wait a long time?
> I've kept this one for a while now. It's survived a few purges. But yeah, if this site is still around if I do sell it and you still want it, I'll give you first dibs!


Much appreciated!


----------



## bluzfish

Last week I removed the pick-guard from my 5th Avenue Kingpin to see how I would like playing it that way. The first thing I noticed was that it was considerably louder. The second thing I found was that the tone seemed rather harsh and , quite frankly, unpleasant to my ears. I gave it a few days of playing to be sure it wasn't just my ears that needed adjusting to the sound, but after several days, the tone still sounded sharp and peaky. In any case, I found playing without the pick-guard was too awkward with the strings too high off the body for my liking, so I put the pick-guard back on. Voila! The beautiful tone I love from this guitar was back! Much warmer and more defined without the harsh overtones. Whoda thunk the pick-guard would be so integral to the accoustic tone on this guitar? Not me.


----------



## Simon Steele

I currently use a LGXT as my main axe, love it although I am going to get it set up with a little lower action. My friend just bought a Montreal Premier and it is BEAUTIFUL, really has me looking at getting one. 335 kinda tone for a lot less monies!  I'm a big Godin fan I love that they are Canadian but I also love their inovation.


----------



## Bernie

After a lengthy break, got back into guitar playing (sold all of my previous gear - Exit 22, Freeway Classic, amp,etc.). So when it came time to get back into it (missed playing or attempting to play!) I started hitting Kijiji and, after lots of frustration, bought a used, mint Freeway Classic and a Fender Mustang 1 v2 at L&M. Man I missed the fun and enjoyment of playing guitar. I've promised myself that I will stick with it and put lots more time and effort into it.


----------



## allanr

OK, so I kinda white-lied on the poll! I said that "I wish I had a Godin", when really "I have no need for a Godin". But that's only 'cause I think Godin makes awesome guitars, and the fact that such awesome guitars are made in Canada is a great bonus.


----------



## allanr

Oh... and if anyone has a P90 5th Avenue Kingpin that they want to toss out, just leave it on my front porch. I'll take care of it!
View attachment 3141


----------



## allanr

allanr said:


> Oh... and if anyone has a P90 5th Avenue Kingpin that they want to toss out, just leave it on my front porch. I'll take care of it!
> <img src="http://www.guitarscanada.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3141"/>


I'm feeling kinda' bummed. It's been almost a week and no one has left a guitar on my front porch yet.


----------



## Jaeger

I'd never heard of Godin guitars before, but picked up a "near new" Godin Exit 22 last week; nice!


----------



## allanr

... Still just a wannabe. Somewhere out there is an A6 Ultra with my name on it (metaphorically of course - it actually has Mr. Godin's name on it). But it won't come home to Daddy until Daddy puts away a few more dollars.

And by the way, I'm very disappointed in you people. No one has dropped off that unwanted 5th Avenue with P90 yet.


----------



## allanr

Jaeger said:


> I'd never heard of Godin guitars before, but picked up a "near new" Godin Exit 22 last week; nice!


Congratulations! Don't forget to post your NGD and pics


----------



## bluzfish

allanr said:


> ... Still just a wannabe. Somewhere out there is an A6 Ultra with my name on it (metaphorically of course - it actually has Mr. Godin's name on it). But it won't come home to Daddy until Daddy puts away a few more dollars.
> 
> And by the way, I'm very disappointed in you people. No one has dropped off that unwanted 5th Avenue with P90 yet.


I've been meaning to but with the weather and all... I hate it. You can have it.

NOT!!!

bazinga


----------



## Church-Audio

I had a godin lgx and it sounded great but I could never get the action where I wanted it the neck was way to thin and bent like a pretzel in my hands when I would play it. It was from 1999 the electronics were great. But the neck was way to unstable. I like guitars where you set it up and it does not move. I feel thats a great guitar the godin is a great looking guitar with poor execution of the necks. Every single one I have had and I have had a few have had neck issues.


----------

